# 😈 WWE Hell in a Cell 2022 Discussion Thread 😈



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523466767133143041


----------



## Prosper

This looks to be the early line up from my POV:

Cody vs Rollins 
Lashley vs Omos 
KO vs Ezekiel
Usos vs RKBro


More rematches!!


----------



## Adapting

Prosper said:


> This looks to be the early line up from my POV:
> 
> Cody vs Rollins
> Lashley vs Omos
> KO vs Ezekiel
> Usos vs RKBro
> 
> 
> More rematches!!


Cody vs Rollins


----------



## Mutant God

Im guessing Judgement Night vs Styles, Balor, and Morgan or something involving those 6...Six Man Tag Hell in the Cell lol


----------



## ThirdMan

Yeah, if Roman's not on this show, obviously Rollins vs Cody in the Cell will main-event. Which is fine, as they've earned it with their previous two matches.


----------



## Oracle

Bianca vs Asuka vs Becky
Balor and AJ vs Edge and Priest 
Theory vs Miz 
Usos vs RKbro 
Some sort of gimmick match for Lashley and Omos.


----------



## ThirdMan

Oracle said:


> Bianca vs Asuka vs Becky
> Balor and AJ vs Edge and Priest
> Theory vs Miz
> Usos vs RKbro
> Some sort of gimmick match for Lashley and Omos.


Maybe Ronda and Shayna vs Sasha and Naomi for the women's tag-titles? Then Shayna gets pinned, and she and Ronda have a falling-out, and wrestle one another at MitB?


----------



## TheNewMondayNightWars90

hell in a cell as went to the dogs i remember when cell matches were rare occasions infact my top cell match was armageddon 2000s 6 man wwf title hiac match that bump rikishi took was cool


----------



## PT_29

TheNewMondayNightWars90 said:


> hell in a cell as went to the dogs i remember when cell matches were rare occasions infact my top cell match was armageddon 2000s 6 man wwf title hiac match that bump rikishi took was cool


This happened in the midst of Kurt Angle's reign as WWF Champion and he retained the title in the cell. I remember Angle also bested the likes of Stone Cold, The Rock and Triple H in this match.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Cody/Seth hasn't disappointed thus far.


----------



## TheNewMondayNightWars90

PT_29 said:


> This happened in the midst of Kurt Angle's reign as WWF Champion and he retained the title in the cell. I remember Angle also bested the likes of Stone Cold, The Rock and Triple H in this match.


Well the win was probably decided before the match was announced as you remember angle was stunned by austin after winning in the last moment of armageddon 2000. Kurt Angle had to look strong as an olympic gold medallist and an american hero and as wwf champ beating 5 of the top wrestlers in the world at the time is a fantastic career move for kurt. it added up to the wrestlemania x7 main event austin vs rock 2 for the wwf title and austins official heel turn it really was smart business to have kurt win the cell, austin win the rumble rock win the title against kurt at no way out 01 and austins win against rock and heel turn ending the attitude era, brilliant way to end it, brilliant business sense who ever decided this my friend


----------



## postmoderno

Looking like another glorified Raw/filler PLE. Probably a string of them coming until SummerSlam.


----------



## TD Stinger

Rollins vs. Rhodes in HIAC and Biacna vs. Asuka are 2 good matches for this show. Sasha vs. Ronda would have been another good one but we ain't getting Sasha in WWE for a long time, if ever again.


----------



## TheNewMondayNightWars90

TD Stinger said:


> Rollins vs. Rhodes in HIAC and Biacna vs. Asuka are 2 good matches for this show. Sasha vs. Ronda would have been another good one but we ain't getting Sasha in WWE for a long time, if ever again.


Why is everyone so interested who goes to wwe tbh i hardly watch wrestling now haven't watched aew in weeks i'm losing the passion i had as a fan, the fire inside is dampening, would rather watch ufc tbh lol


----------



## Seth Grimes

TheNewMondayNightWars90 said:


> Why is everyone so interested who goes to wwe tbh i hardly watch wrestling now haven't watched aew in weeks i'm losing the passion i had as a fan, the fire inside is dampening, would rather watch ufc tbh lol


Worst time to be a UFC fan too, that shit is dead af rn


----------



## TheNewMondayNightWars90

Seth Grimes said:


> Worst time to be a UFC fan too, that shit is dead af rn


i was watching during the 2013-2017 era best time to be a ufc fan the mcgregor era proud to be irish lol


----------



## Seth Grimes

TheNewMondayNightWars90 said:


> i was watching during the 2013-2017 era best time to be a ufc fan the mcgregor era proud to be irish lol


Yeah they were some hype years all around, love Conor. People like Usman are gonna go down as a goat but fuck me he is all around boring. The only hype train they had recently in Masvidal has been crushed by Colby and Usman


----------



## TheNewMondayNightWars90

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah they were some hype years all around, love Conor. People like Usman are gonna go down as a goat but fuck me he is all around boring. The only hype train they had recently in Masvidal has been crushed by Colby and Usman
> [/QUOTE
> i sat and watched aew wrestling darby allin vs jeff hardy quarter final match of the owen hart memorial tournament and that ladder senton by darby on to jeff and the chairs was amazing. but to get to your point i don't think usmans that boring i enjoy ufc tho ufcs lost some of its hype from the mcgregor days thats just my opinion


----------



## ThirdMan

Apparently Lashley will be facing Omos and MVP in a handicap match. So they're not wasting the Cell on this feud, at least.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529115050392403968
I'm excited for all these matches since Becky, Seth, KO and Omos are part of them.

It's interesting that so far this card only consists of RAW matches.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Chelsea said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529115050392403968
> I'm excited for all these matches since Becky, Seth, KO and Omos are part of them.
> 
> It's interesting that so far this card only consists of RAW matches.


Not a single one of them. I'm sure Cody/Seth will be good, but I've seen that a few times already. The rest are whatever.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cody's first singles match inside HIAC which will probably main event, you better believe he's finna do something crazy.


----------



## TheNewMondayNightWars90

did anyone think that the cm punk vs hangman page feud is breaking the 4th wall abit into real life hatred between the 2 it looked too real to be a work


----------



## Prosper

Cody/Rollins and the Women's Triple Threat both look good. I'm interested.


----------



## SeiyaKanie

Cody vs Seth
Belair vs Becky vs Asuka
Lashley vs Omos and MVP
Ezekiel vs KO
Theory vs Ali
Finn, AJ, Liv vs Edge, Priest, Rhea

No smackdown matches?


----------



## Chelsea

This is basically a RAW PPV. I mean PLE.


----------



## ThirdMan

They're probably gonna add The Usos vs Riddle and Nak (unless they run that on Friday), GUNTHER vs Ricochet, or Corbin vs Moss.


----------



## Oracle

Im pretty keen to see all of the matches bar Lashley and Omos I couldn't care less what happens between them their feud is dead to me.


----------



## Bland

Gunther vs Ricochet would be a great addition and nice to finally see IC title back defended on PPV. Not keen on Corbin vs Moss again but a final match is needed for them so would be good to end the feud here but if they drag it onto Mitb, at least it means neither would in Mitb match.


----------



## TripleG

Are they only doing one Hell in a Cell Match and giving it to the feud that actually kind of deserves it? 

Good for you WWE!


----------



## Chan Hung




----------



## ThirdMan

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 123584


Fight forever.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I wonder if Cody will persuade Vince to let him get some color.


----------



## Chelsea

If Bray Wyatt shows up..........


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why does Smackdown exist lol


----------



## DammitChrist

Honestly, I'm actually kinda looking forward to the ppv this Sunday.

The current Universal Champion won't be there to stink up the show with his mediocrity, so that's automatically a huge bonus.

The Hell in a Cell match with Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins is pretty much guaranteed to be a hellacious classic, and I wouldn't even be surprised if it ends up being WWE's MOTY. 

Bianca Belair vs Asuka vs Becky Lynch should be pretty damn good (even though I'm definitely not a fan of the Raw Women's Champion herself).

AJ Styles/Finn Balor/Liv Morgan vs Judgment Day should be a really fun mixed 6-tag match.

Hopefully, the match with Austin Theory vs Mustafa Ali gets plenty of time now that both men will compete on ppv.

This honestly has the potential to be WWE's best ppv so far this year as a whole


----------



## wwehbk01

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, I'm actually kinda looking forward to the ppv this Sunday.
> 
> The current Universal Champion won't be there to stink up the show with his mediocrity, so that's automatically a huge bonus.
> 
> The Hell in a Cell match with Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins is pretty much guaranteed to be a hellacious classic, and I wouldn't even be surprised if it ends up being WWE's MOTY.
> 
> Bianca Belair vs Asuka vs Becky Lynch should be pretty damn good (even though I'm definitely not a fan of the Raw Women's Champion herself).
> 
> AJ Styles/Finn Balor/Liv Morgan vs Judgment Day should be a really fun mixed 6-tag match.
> 
> Hopefully, the match with Austin Theory vs Mustafa Ali gets plenty of time now that both men will compete on ppv.
> 
> This honestly has the potential to be WWE's best ppv so far this year as a whole


Really I think the card sucks same feuds since wrestlemania some of matches they added more people in feud it’s about time they sell WWE because it’s getting stupid now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

#1 and #2 are obvious picks. BUH GAWD!


----------



## DUSTY 74

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, I'm actually kinda looking forward to the ppv this Sunday.
> 
> The current Universal Champion won't be there to stink up the show with his mediocrity, so that's automatically a huge bonus.
> 
> The Hell in a Cell match with Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins is pretty much guaranteed to be a hellacious classic, and I wouldn't even be surprised if it ends up being WWE's MOTY.
> 
> Bianca Belair vs Asuka vs Becky Lynch should be pretty damn good (even though I'm definitely not a fan of the Raw Women's Champion herself).
> 
> AJ Styles/Finn Balor/Liv Morgan vs Judgment Day should be a really fun mixed 6-tag match.
> 
> Hopefully, the match with Austin Theory vs Mustafa Ali gets plenty of time now that both men will compete on ppv.
> 
> This honestly has the potential to be WWE's best ppv so far this year as a whole


Reigns likely shows up during the USO’s match to set up Reigns vs Riddle for the following LPE


----------



## DUSTY 74

DUSTY 74 said:


> Reigns likely shows up during the USO’s match to set up Reigns vs Riddle for the following LPE


Sry @DammitChrist I didnt really wanna be the one to break it to ya 😉


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532835519964581888

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

Oh no. Badcrap Moss and Crappy Corbin again, I feel really bad for the janitor.


----------



## leobeast

So why do we need to have the same matches at three PPVs in a row?


----------



## Mutant God

Madcap in the Cell match lol


----------



## bmack086

So… No Men’s World Title match for a 2nd consecutive PLE
Seth/Cody for a 3rd consecutive PLE
Omos/Lashley for a 3rd consecutive PLE and like 5th time?
AJ/Edge in some capacity for a 3rd consecutive PLE
Corbin/Moss again, I honestly don’t know how many times they’ve faced now 
KO/Ezekiel have been feuding since the Raw after Mania. 
Outside of Theory/Ali, there basically hasn’t been a new men’s feud created since before WM.


----------



## ThirdMan

Say what you will about Madcap, but those chair-shots to Corbin on SD looked nice. They'll probably do alright with the bells-and-whistles of a No Holds Barred match, assuming it doesn't go on too long (keep the action around ringside, and don't go into the crowd or up the aisle).


----------



## wwehbk01

Given up watching WWE same matches all the time hell in the cell looks like gonna be rubbish I think just look at results of shows and ppvs see if gets any better but I doubt it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

wwehbk01 said:


> Given up watching WWE same matches all the time hell in the cell looks like gonna be rubbish I think just look at results of shows and ppvs see if gets any better but I doubt it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ok lol


----------



## MIZizAwesome

These are the ppvs that end up awesome. Most think it'll disappoint but end up being really great 

Souped for Rollins Cody. Owens and Elias (Zeke's a liar) gonna be great too I bet .

Hoping Corbin and Madcap get a chance to have a great match. 

The women won't disappoint especially with Becky in there. She's a great in ring storyteller especially with triple threat


----------



## Adapting

Chelsea said:


> Oh no. Badcrap Moss and Crappy Corbin again, I feel really bad for the janitor.


----------



## Chelsea

A Bray Wyatt Return Would Save WWE from a Summer of Meh


It's almost time for WWE 's annual Hell in a Cell event, which means the return of more Bray Wyatt comeback speculation. Funnily enough, a Wyatt return would save WWE from a meh summer, too...




bleacherreport.com





So true.

Educate yourselves, non-believers


----------



## Mutant God

Moss and Corbin could have a fun hardcore match but I think they should made it an ambulance match but oh well


----------



## American_Nightmare

I very much doubt that Wyatt returns.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Maybe just a kid in a a fiend mask.


----------



## Tobiyama

Bray returning in the hell in a cell match makes no sense.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings

I'm sure Cody vs. Seth is going to be great yet again, but the rest of the card looks kind of boring.


----------



## wwehbk01

American_Nightmare said:


> I very much doubt that Wyatt returns.


I doubt he’ll return it’s just getting people to watch hell in cell see if he turns up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

So apparently Cody got injured during a live show last night









WWE Announces Cody Rhodes Injury At Saturday Live Event


Cody Rhodes is scheduled for the main event at tonight's WWE Hell in a Cell premium live event. Rhodes has been feuding with Seth Rollins ever since




www.ringsidenews.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

The name on the contract does say "Rhodes"...... However, it reads...... "Wyatt"??????


----------



## Klive Iverson

Let's run it back lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

Something tells me he's okay folks!


----------



## Chan Hung

Overall solid card. Should be an okay ppv. Nothing amazing, but not horrible. Looking forward to it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chelsea said:


> If Bray Wyatt shows up..........


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chelsea said:


> The name on the contract does say "Rhodes"...... However, it reads...... "Wyatt"??????


What version would you want? Cult leader or Fiend?

Rowan was in a music video this week, so I guess he could be available.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

X-rated show then


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533478747067777024


----------



## Jnewt




----------



## Chelsea

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> What version would you want? Cult leader or Fiend?


Hoping to see a new version of The Fiend, or even the 2019-2020 version. I wasn't a big fan of 2021 Burned Fiend (looked hideous even though I know that was the point) and WM 37 Fiend (the mask looked pretty weird IMO).

Or he can reintroduce all three characters: Fun House when cutting promos, Cult Leader when wrestling ordinary matches and The Fiend when wrestling big matches.

I just don't want his final form to lose and I assume that final form is The Fiend.

Or maybe return with a brand-new character? I don't even know if he returns, this is just me embracing the power of positivity. But maybe there's a chance 😅


----------



## Serpico Jones

Meltzer says Cody was seriously injured lifting weights. He thinks he’ll be able to work the match tonight but isn’t a hundred percent sure.


----------



## Klive Iverson

Bring in Wyatt Gym.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chelsea said:


> Hoping to see a new version of The Fiend, or even the 2019-2020 version. I wasn't a big fan of 2021 Burned Fiend (looked hideous even though I know that was the point) and WM 37 Fiend (the mask looked pretty weird IMO).
> 
> Or he can reintroduce all three characters: Fun House when cutting promos, Cult Leader when wrestling ordinary matches and The Fiend when wrestling big matches.
> 
> I just don't want his final form to lose and I assume that final form is The Fiend.
> 
> Or maybe return with a brand-new character? I don't even know if he returns, this is just me embracing the power of positivity. But maybe there's a chance 😅


The most worried man in WWE right now


----------



## Serpico Jones

If it is a serious injury then it’s absolutely crushing. Cody brought a much needed injection of energy to Raw that’ll be sorely missed without him.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Be funny if the Fiend came back and destroyed Seth again.


----------



## Jbardo37

Dogshit card.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

InexorableJourney said:


> Be funny if the Fiend came back and destroyed Seth again.


I'm predicting 8 angry threads the next day if that were to happen


----------



## wwehbk01

Fiend not gonna show up it’s like when report said The Rock was going show up at last year survivor series to set up match with Roman Reigns at wrestlemania but he didn’t show up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Meltzer put what's left of his credibility on the line to say Cody is working injured.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533526472677277697*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

wwehbk01 said:


> Fiend not gonna show up it’s like when report said The Rock was going show up at last year survivor series to set up match with Roman Reigns at wrestlemania but he didn’t show up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably, but it's something different to talk about until the end of the PPV I guess.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Seth could maybe go over here then. If its a torn pec I mean you can't work with that but for so long. He's gonna need to be out for a while.


----------



## Adapting

Ladies and gents the card is lackluster, but we will make it work tonight. 

Looking foward.


----------



## Rated R™

Not been following WWE lately, but am I reading things right?

The ONLY Hell in a Cell match tonight at this gimmick Hell In a Cell PPV is Rollins/Cody?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Depends on the severity. I mean if it's a COMPLETE tear of the pec I don't see how it's humanly possible he's gonna do some 30 minute HIAC match. There would just be no way. A minor tear is usually 3-6 weeks and he could just do promos. We'll see I guess. If they have some epic match and he still goes over it would signal to me that it's a minor tear.


----------



## Rankles75

Torn pec is a season ender in the NFL, no way Cody would be wrestling tonight if that was what it was.


----------



## troyag93

Serpico Jones said:


> Meltzer says Cody was seriously injured lifting weights. He thinks he’ll be able to work the match tonight but isn’t a hundred percent sure.


Its Dave Melzer, so Cody is fine.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Just hearing about the Cody news now. Hope it's BS. Ugh.


----------



## Mutant God

I guess if Cody is out then maybe they can use Roman either that or put another match in the cell


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Some LORE OF THE FIEND folk think he's returning tonight or tomorrow cause 666 numerology or what have you. That's all I got to say about this show, folks.


----------



## RainmakerV2




----------



## DammitChrist

Mutant God said:


> I guess if Cody is out then maybe *they can use Roman either* that or put another match in the cell


Oh wow, that's like the last 'addition' that this ppv needs tonight 😂


----------



## Geert Wilders

GNKenny said:


> Some LORE OF THE FIEND folk think he's returning tonight or tomorrow cause 666 numerology or what have you. That's all I got to say about this show, folks.


it's because he's been teasing things on twitter


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

No way I'm watching this with the NBA finals on.


----------



## Serpico Jones

PW Insider confirmed the Cody news. Severity is still to be determined.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Serpico Jones said:


> PW Insider confirmed the Cody news. Severity is still to be determined.



I still don't see how they're gonna let him go out there and work a HIAC match if there's even a possibility he's torn his pec.


----------



## KingofKings1524

If Cody vs Seth doesn’t happen, this could possibly be one of their worst “premium live events” ever.


----------



## ThirdMan

Imagine if they play up that Cody's injured his pec, but because the audience doesn't know which pec it is, Rollins continually targets the _other _one. Could work, assuming the actual injury isn't severe.

Hmmm...the Cell's already down around the ring. Might be a quick-out.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Welp if it's fully torn that's GG. Fuck.


----------



## TMTT

Cody having his hottest run end with an injury would suck, one of the best things in WWE right now.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Wwe announced on Twitter the match is still happening


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hope Cody's ok first and foremost. As a distant second, it sucks that there's no chance of this being a great match now.


----------



## USAUSA1

I hate the red cell.


----------



## RainmakerV2

There's absolutely no way he's getting in there to work a HIAC match IF his pec is actually torn off the bone. They're either working this for dramatic effect or something is gonna happen to prevent him from getting to the ring or maybe Rollins beats him in 30 seconds.


----------



## USAUSA1

Why Booker mentioned Jim Jones? Wtf


----------



## USAUSA1

They should have Cody come out and announce his replacement RICOCHET or Rey Mysterio


----------



## Adapting

USAUSA1 said:


> They should have Cody come out and announce his replacement RICOCHET or Rey Mysterio


Then I'd instantly turn the PPV off.


----------



## Rockymin

They just said on the HIAC countdown that he tore it completely off the bone. Wonder if that's true or if they are just trying to play it up.


----------



## Adapting

They're saying it's a full tear. There's no shot he'd be wrestling with a full tear, it's def partially torn.


----------



## Adapting

This MVP rap slaps so hard.


----------



## the_hound

BRAY FUCKING WYATT IS BACKSTAGE


----------



## RainmakerV2

Adapting said:


> They're saying it's a full tear. There's no shot he'd be wrestling with a full tear, it's def partially torn.



It would be so Cody for them to play it up like it's fully torn and he somehow still win lol. 

But even the dumbest combat sport or sport fan in general knows a fully torn pec can be career altering and needs 6-12 months with surgery. There's no way he could work this match with that and youre kind of insulting peoples intelligence lol.


----------



## Blonde

Adapting said:


> They're saying it's a full tear. There's no shot he'd be wrestling with a full tear, it's def partially torn.


I don't think he would be wrestling with a partial tear either, especially in a match like this that won't end in a few minutes. I'm thinking there is a replacement...


----------



## Adapting

the_hound said:


> BRAY FUCKING WYATT IS BACKSTAGE


@Chelsea just got wet.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I would take Ciampa as a replacement


----------



## RainmakerV2

Is there a link or source to the Wyatt stuff or wtf?


----------



## DammitChrist

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I would take Ciampa as a replacement


Tommaso Ciampa vs Seth Rollins is the great match-up that they teased back in November 2019!!


----------



## Blonde

Fiend vs. Seth is something I would want to see if Cody has to be replaced. I think Seth needs redemption here.


----------



## Chelsea

Adapting said:


> @Chelsea just got wet.


----------



## rich110991

It’s mad how I would never miss a WWE PPV before AEW came along but now it just doesn’t mean anything to me. I’ve checked in because I do want to watch Cody vs Seth but the rest I couldn’t care less about.


----------



## Rockymin

So how come Vince doesn't come out on camera anymore? Is he okay? He looked okay the few times I have seen him peeking out at his "protege".


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533525568058187780


----------



## Pabz22

the_hound said:


> BRAY FUCKING WYATT IS BACKSTAGE





rich110991 said:


> It’s mad how I would never miss a WWE PPV before AEW came along but now it just doesn’t mean anything to me. I’ve checked in because I do want to watch Cody vs Seth but the rest I couldn’t care less about.


Vince has done an excellent job of making longtime WWE watchers jump ship to AEW. I’m convinced he secretly likes AEW himself 😂


----------



## the_hound

Pabz22 said:


> Vince has done an excellent job of making longtime WWE watchers jump ship to AEW. I’m convinced he secretly likes AEW himself 😂


if that were the case then aew would easily hitting one million+ every week


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

KO is the star of this feud. One of the best guys around right now. I hope Elias sings a new theme for Ezekiel.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Not watching the pre show, have they said what's opening the show yet.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

What an absolute train wreck of a card your main titles aren't even defended this is next level shitstain for wwe


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533594884086583296
Sounds like The Firefly Nut House might make a comeback.


----------



## Pabz22

the_hound said:


> if that were the case then aew would easily hitting one million+ every week


At this point give aew sasha banks, ricochet, even Kevin owens, they would be on a million+


----------



## Rockymin

Ezekiel can win the match easily tonight if he just has Elias step out. KO would lose his mind lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chelsea said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533594884086583296
> Sounds like The Firefly Nut House might make a comeback.


----------



## USAUSA1

Pabz22 said:


> At this point give aew sasha banks, ricochet, even Kevin owens, they would be on a million+


Lol yeah right


----------



## Serpico Jones

Man…I really hope Wyatt returns. Getting rid of him never made any sense in the first place.


----------



## RainmakerV2

@M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8. Has fightful released the match order yet?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Rockymin said:


> Ezekiel can win the match easily tonight if he just has Elias step out. KO would lose his mind lol.


And hit him with a guitar


----------



## RainmakerV2

So the women are going first. So Rollins and Rhodes are actually gonna main event? There's no way lol. Something is going down.


----------



## the_hound

Pabz22 said:


> At this point give aew sasha banks, ricochet, even Kevin owens, they would be on a million+


----------



## TMTT

MrMeeseeks said:


> What an absolute train wreck of a card your main titles aren't even defended this is next level shitstain for wwe


This is what you get when you have them on part-timers.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Rhodes and Rollins are going on last according to Fightful.


----------



## Mainboy

Where has this Bray Wyatt stuff came from?


----------



## Oracle

Interesting swerve coming then for sure if its last


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If he is there, they only need this, if they need a reason.








Bray Wyatt blames Cody Rhodes for the ridicule he endured as Husky Harris


Bray Wyatt was back at it again on social media. The Monday Night Raw star responded to a fan on Twitter who tweeted a Husky Harris GIF and asked Wyatt if he




wrestlingnews.co


----------



## the_hound

Serpico Jones said:


> Rhodes and Rollins are going on last according to Fightful.


that means bray is showing up oh fucking yessssssssss


----------



## RainmakerV2

Serpico Jones said:


> Rhodes and Rollins are going on last according to Fightful.



Gotta be the Fiend or his pec ain't torn at all. If his pec was actually torn he would have almost no use of his arm, much less take a bump.


----------



## FrankieDs316

I dont think the injury is bad as WWE is making it out to be. Work for sure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Does anyone know if this is a 3 or 4 hour show?


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> Does anyone know if this is 3 or 4 hour show?


Scheduled for three, but could go over.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Here we go.


----------



## the_hound

Showstopper said:


> Does anyone know if this is 3 or 4 hour show?


7 hours, the main event will not start until game 50 is finished


----------



## the_hound

those fire graphics are fucking cool


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Popcorn ready


----------



## TMTT

Ozzy!


----------



## USAUSA1

Wwe production is what AEW don't have


----------



## Blonde

Becky's hair and makeup is awful


----------



## the_hound

BT: Sports
sucks

hahahah well in that lad with the sign


----------



## USAUSA1

I hate the red cell


----------



## Whoanma

I’m watching this shite because I still pay for the Network (though it’s mainly for its library), and for old times sake I’ll just say that this is going to be


----------



## TMTT

Asuka is stale.


----------



## RICKY90

MJF sign opening crowd shot😂


----------



## Mainboy

Whoanma said:


> I’m watching this shite because I still pay for the Network (though it’s mainly for its library), and for old times sake I’ll just say that this is going to be


Likewise and I'm staying up for this all night.

I'm an idiot.


----------



## RICKY90

PPV without heavyweight title feels wrong


----------



## the_hound

oh my goddddddd


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## USAUSA1

RICKY90 said:


> PPV without heavyweight title feels wrong


I thought people was tired of Roman?


----------



## the_hound

asuka is a total darling


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## USAUSA1

Is Becky the best wrestler character wise in pro wrestling?


----------



## Chris22

Asuka is surely eating the finish here.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Not feeling Becky’s look tonight.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Well I’ll give this show a go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Just back home and tuning in now...Bex 

Nice they are opening with this match, should be a good one.


----------



## Oracle

Serpico Jones said:


> Not feeling Becky’s look tonight.


She looks incredible


----------



## wwetna1

I approve of Biancas new attire


----------



## Serpico Jones

Bianca is over as fuck.


----------



## Mainboy

Anyone else in the UK staying up for this and gonna end up regretting this?


----------



## wwetna1

Oracle said:


> She looks incredible


She hasn’t looked incredible since before she was pregnant as the baby sucked away her weight in her face


----------



## MrMeeseeks

USAUSA1 said:


> Is Becky the best wrestler character wise in pro wrestling?


No she's fucking awful


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## wwetna1

Serpico Jones said:


> Bianca is over as fuck.


Bianca is always over as fuck. It’s why she could withstand that summer slam watch and then eat all those losses from August to April. It’s lie, how Rock or Batista ate big losses and were over


----------



## Chelsea

All Hail Vincent Van GOAT!


----------



## RapShepard

New gear for Bianca is nice


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Chris22

Mainboy said:


> Anyone else in the UK staying up for this and gonna end up regretting this?


I'm staying up but I won't be regretting it lol 

I love staying up to watch PPV's/PLE's!


----------



## Dolorian

USAUSA1 said:


> Is Becky the best wrestler character wise in pro wrestling?


I would say so, yeah.


----------



## wwetna1

RapShepard said:


> New gear for Bianca is nice


She makes interesting gear for herself but yeah trunks look good on her


----------



## Rockymin

I think I want Asuka to win this and take the title. Can't stand Becky or Bianca.


----------



## Whoanma

Is there a truck outside doing the rounds with MJF’s face plastered on it? Damn it, Khan! You had just one job.


----------



## Dolorian

Becky looking very strong so far. She is losing so it is nice to see.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Whoanma

Rockymin said:


> I think I want Asuka to win this and take the title. Can't stand Becky or Bianca.


Asuka winning is always bueno.


----------



## Adapting

the_hound said:


>


She should change the EST to EAT then I'd go in face first.


----------



## Dolorian

Whoanma said:


> Asuka winning is always bueno.


Asuka winning here and Becky winning the MITB case would be a nice setup.


----------



## wwetna1

Bianca has the crowd in her hands and she’s in a different class of athletic ability than both women


----------



## Chan Hung

Can Bianca lose already?


----------



## the_hound

this match is fucking amazing


----------



## USAUSA1

Bianca is special


----------



## Dolorian

the_hound said:


> this match is fucking amazing


Very fun opener so far.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Well I'll be damned-Meltzer was right.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533586486683176967*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ladies and gentlemen...Elias!


----------



## Chan Hung

Becky's hair from the back kind of looks like this guy.


----------



## USAUSA1

Thank You Sasha banks and Naomi


----------



## Adapting

Chan Hung said:


> Becky's hair from the back kind of looks like this guy.
> 
> View attachment 124069


Chucky and Becky sound the same almost lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Bianca with thatt Harlem Heat like wear


----------



## Chan Hung

Solid opener. Good shit.


----------



## Blonde

This match is amazing


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> Becky's hair from the back kind of looks like this guy.
> 
> View attachment 124069


----------



## Chan Hung

Come on Becky. Win this shit


----------



## Blonde

Damn Asuka almost didn't stop that on time.


----------



## Oracle

Bianca and Becky have such good chemistry in the ring together


----------



## TMTT

How long is this going to last?


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## Chan Hung

This is good shit. I think sadly Bianca retains and pins Asuka.


----------



## Paul12907

Oracle said:


> Bianca and Becky have such good chemistry in the ring together


With the Cody situation probably until about 10 mins before the main event


----------



## SAMCRO

The Crossface Chicken Wing has always been the dumbest submission ever in wrestling, no idea why Asuka is so dead set on that being her finisher. I don't even see how its supposed to hurt, she hooks one arm, then holds your chin with her other hand.


----------



## RapShepard

Good opener


----------



## Oracle

At least Asuka took the pin


----------



## Serpico Jones

Chan Hung said:


> This is good shit. I think sadly Bianca retains and pins Asuka.


Yep.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Great triple threat match


----------



## Chan Hung

Bianca with that cheap ass victory  BOOOOOOO


----------



## wwetna1

Lol Bianca beat Becky at her own game and tactics.

And it’s good she’s explosive enough to change it because Becky was was out of position to take a 450


----------



## Trophies

Poor Asuka lol fun match.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Live look at Becky Lynch in shock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck. I'm tired of Bianca.


----------



## Rockymin

Bleh!


----------



## ThirdMan

Should've pinned Becky, but otherwise, very good match. Dear Lord, Asuka unloaded on Becky midway through the match with those strikes.


----------



## Chelsea

Becky is the true winner and my champ!


----------



## Dolorian

Enjoyed the match, Becky vs Bianca definitely continuing. Becky has to win the MITB case, it would be perfect for her.


----------



## Insanityward88

Oracle said:


> At least Asuka took the pin


It’s the only reason she was in this match


----------



## RapShepard

Bianca is a mini star in the making, definitely should've retained.


----------



## Dolorian

Chelsea said:


> Becky is the true winner and my champ!


Always


----------



## Chan Hung

Asuka took the pin but from the wrong person lol


----------



## TMTT

Make Roman look really really strong.


----------



## Adapting

LETS GO BIANCA. 

SLAP THAT ASS BEFORE I DO IT FOR YOU. 

with consent of course.


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck. I'm tired of Bianca.


She starting to get some solid C and B list looks, you going have to deal with her for a while lol


----------



## Trophies

I hope Reigns is having a nice summer vacation.


----------



## Insanityward88

Dolorian said:


> Enjoyed the match, Becky vs Bianca definitely continuing. Becky has to win the MITB case, it would be perfect for her.


No Becky doesn’t need the case either a returning Baylee or some low level woman not any of the 4 horsewoman


----------



## wwetna1

If they wanted to put heat on everything, they could have the bloodline go into HiAC and demolish Seth and Cody both


----------



## Whoanma

So, as someone said earlier, Asuka was only there to eat the pin. Never change, Vinnie Mac, you old f*cker.


----------



## RapShepard

Dolorian said:


> Enjoyed the match, Becky vs Bianca definitely continuing. Becky has to win the MITB case, it would be perfect for her.


Give the case to Rhea or Liv(I don't like her, but fans seem to really really want her to have a moment)


----------



## the_hound




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Anyone else watching the NBA finals


----------



## Adapting

Chelsea said:


> Becky is the true winner and my champ!


Maybe in your dreams.

Wendy Choo is that you?


----------



## wwetna1

Insanityward88 said:


> No Becky doesn’t need the case either a returning Baylee or some low level woman not any of the 4 horsewoman


I disagree. I think the case fits her because they can play the will she want revenge on Bianca or will she surprise Rousey card.


----------



## Dolorian

Insanityward88 said:


> No Becky doesn’t need the case either a returning Baylee or some low level woman not any of the 4 horsewoman


Bayley is one of the 4 horsewomen.


----------



## SAMCRO

And why are we randomly getting a huge Roman vignette hyping him up? Oh yeah cause he only wrestles on 3 ppvs a year now, so gotta have him on here somewhere, fucking part timer....


----------



## Adapting

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Anyone else watching the NBA finals


No shits garbage without LeBron.


----------



## Chan Hung

Seth finally to win tonight. LMFAO


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Anyone else watching the NBA finals


Yup 2 screens is phenomenal


----------



## Rankles75

Only interesting one in the match took the pinfall… 🙄


----------



## TMTT

Adapting said:


> No shits garbage without LeBron.


If NBA finals are garbage, I don't know what WWE is.


----------



## Trophies

SAMCRO said:


> And why are we randomly getting a huge Roman vignette hyping him up?


Can't forget about the Tribal Chief while he's on break.


----------



## Chan Hung

MVP, Lashley, Omos and Shelton would be a pretty bad ass faction lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Cedric is such a fucking pathetic character, so desperate to be back in the stable where he mattered, cause he knows he's utterly worthless outside of it.


----------



## FrankenTodd

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Anyone else watching the NBA finals


Yeah. Dual screens going.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533604483531526151

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533606271894659073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533606596735119361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533554259416993792


----------



## RapShepard

Adapting said:


> No shits garbage without LeBron.


Bron fans unite???


----------



## Oracle

MVP Diss track is good


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

MVP RAPPING LMFAOOOOO STOOOOOOOOOOP


----------



## Trophies

MVP dropping that one track mixtape.


----------



## wwetna1

I kinda wish mvp could have referenced tna and their run together there when he made him the top guy. I laughed at the Kristal Marshall reference though


----------



## Whoanma

TMTT said:


> If NBA finals are garbage, I don't know what WWE is.


Sports entertainment garbage?


----------



## Rockymin

RapShepard said:


> Give the case to Rhea or Liv(I don't like her, but fans seem to really really want her to have a moment)


Nah, I think Alexa will be in the match and get it.


----------



## Chelsea

THE CUMLOSSUS OMOS!


----------



## RapShepard

Rockymin said:


> Nah, I think Alexa will be in the match and get it.


Smart man that's a solid pick too I forgot about her. As long as it's not somebody silly like Lacey


----------



## SAMCRO

We're going to get Lashley vs Omos on every ppv this year aint we?


----------



## Rockymin

Adapting said:


> No shits garbage without LeBron.


Shits garbage with LeBron too. Hell, LeBron is garbage.


----------



## Adapting

RapShepard said:


> Bron fans unite???


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Half the IWC right now


----------



## RapShepard

Chelsea said:


> THE CUMLOSSUS OMOS!


Would that make MVP half man half CumAmazing?


----------



## Dolorian

Cedric no doubt messes things up for Omos and MVP.


----------



## Rockymin

RapShepard said:


> Smart man that's a solid pick too I forgot about her. As long as it's not somebody silly like Lacey


I do think she'll be in the match at least. They were showing her last MITB win last week on RAW.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Half the IWC right now


Is that Pizza the Hutt?


----------



## Insanityward88

Dolorian said:


> Bayley is one of the 4 horsewomen.


I know that but she would be returning from injury so she is the only one of the 4 that would make sense. Bianca is basically the 5tj horsewoman and bliss isn’t getting it. It will probably be Ripley since she is in Edge stable


----------



## Adapting

RapShepard said:


> Would that make MVP half man half CumAzing?


I'd rather the AllCummy Bobby Lashley win.


----------



## RockOfJericho

Just got home, so I'm late. How was the first match? Just in time for Omos ugh


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> Is that Pizza the Hutt?


----------



## FrankenTodd

Damn, Omos lost weight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

I want to like Omos, but he worked so much better as AJs heavy. Him carrying AJ and shit appealed to my stupid humor


----------



## wwetna1

FrankenTodd said:


> Damn, Omos lost weight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah throughout this feud he’s gotten in better shape and you can argue better and more mobile in the ring. He’s improving from working Lashley


----------



## Chelsea

Omos wears too much clothing tbh


----------



## wwetna1

In much better shape and much better mobility than months ago or with AJ. It’s like Lashley and mvp have been showing him how to be big


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Well, at least the can use Braun's old train noise now


----------



## Trophies

OBLIGATORY SPEAR THROUGH THE BARRICADE SPOT


----------



## SAMCRO

Jesus they do a barricade break spot literally every show at this point.


----------



## Adapting

Chelsea said:


> Omos wears too much clothing tbh


You want him to the Nigerian stripper?


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Well, at least the can use Braun's old train noise now


Very apropos.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Jesus they do a barricade break spot literally every show at this point.


Well when you can't do blood, you go with the other B


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Bron fans unite???





SAMCRO said:


> We're going to get Lashley vs Omos on every ppv this year aint we?


----------



## wwetna1

I haven’t seen the Playmaker in so long lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

At this point, Alexander is weaker than security.


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Half the IWC right now


OOh Thats hilarious as Fuck! They're pissed they aren't watching a quality like-random japanese 5 star flippy match


----------



## wwetna1

Lashley probably as over as a face as he’s ever been since the old ECW days


----------



## Oracle

Pretty boring tbh hopefully this is the end of the feud now


----------



## Chelsea

Fuck off, Cedric. You dumb cunt.


----------



## Whoanma

Speed and athleticism?


----------



## SAMCRO

And like Asuka in the first match MVP was only in this match to take the loss so Omos wouldn't have to.


----------



## Chan Hung

WWE taking a risk having an injured Cody main event tonight which likely will end up being a five minute injury angle.


----------



## RapShepard

All Bobby had to do was Bo-lieve


----------



## toontownman

I appreciated omos unnecessarily running back into the ring at his top speed after the barricade spot. Made me giggle.


----------



## wwetna1

Omos and MVP are going to kill Cedric on tv this week lol. I expect Shelton to fake save and turn too


----------



## RapShepard

wwetna1 said:


> Omos and MVP are going to kill Cedric on tv this week lol. I expect Shelton to fake save and turn too


Shelton is legit injured


----------



## Blonde

wwetna1 said:


> Yeah throughout this feud he’s gotten in better shape and you can argue better and more mobile in the ring. He’s improving from working Lashley


Nah, he's in better shape because he's improving from our omosexual omoslympics


----------



## Chan Hung

He went from never having one smile, to simply all smiles! LOL Gotta love WWE


----------



## wwetna1

RapShepard said:


> Shelton is legit injured


Ah damn I thought they would go the route of Cedric trying to get in and getting his ass kicked, then Shelton actually getting in


----------



## Chris22

Bobby staking his claim for a title, he ain't playing.


----------



## keithf40

1. Figured Lashley would lose and demand a head to head with mvp at ss
2. Figured Cedric would be more integral to the outcome
3. Wtf with the belt thing he knows he isn't even in the same area code of taking it 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> Speed and athleticism?


----------



## RapShepard

wwetna1 said:


> Ah damn I thought they would go the route of Cedric trying to get in and getting his ass kicked, then Shelton actually getting in


Yeah they screwed The Hurt Business all around


----------



## Paul12907

Bobby indicating he wants a title match from nowhere after a match
Cody getting injured.

Everyone doing CM Punk cosplay it seems


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cody


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## Chelsea

KO!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Well Rollins is obviously winning, and Cody is protected with the injury, just weird though its the final match and Cody will lose it, not a good look for a guy thats your next WWE champion.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533591736475389956
Similar to the 'Hate Me Now' beat.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533611146493710337


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Cody


Also Cory.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 124072


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Well Rollins is obviously winning, and Cody is protected with the injury, just weird though its the final match and Cody will lose it, not a good look for a guy thats your next WWE champion.


I said it before I would let Roman, Jimmy, and Jey destroy Cody and Seth in the cell. Have them be like how dare we leave them off the PPV, they took out Boogs, Brock, Nakamura, and Randy … and let them add Cody to the list. Them have Seth chase them


----------



## American_Nightmare

I can't wait for the Owens-Lesnar program to get started


----------



## SAMCRO

I miss when titantrons was highlights of the wrestlers matches, instead of a lame giant logo of their name with fancy graphics around it.


----------



## Paul12907

SAMCRO said:


> I miss when titantrons was highlights of the wrestlers matches, instead of a lame giant logo of their name with fancy graphics around it.


They need some wrestlers with actual highlights for that.


----------



## Chelsea

We really don't need video packages for all these matches.


----------



## Adapting

Chelsea said:


> We really don't need video packages for all these matches.


They gotta put the fill ins to make the PPV longer.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> I miss when titantrons was highlights of the wrestlers matches, instead of a lame giant logo of their name with fancy graphics around it.


They had added highlights to Lashley's tron for a bit, then took it away for reasons


----------



## Chan Hung

Ezekiel is bleeding before Cody? That's gonna piss Cody off.


----------



## wwetna1

Chelsea said:


> We really don't need video packages for all these matches.


I don’t mind them. Wwe does great video packages. It’s a calling card.

Impact does great narration too since the tna days for their big events


----------



## Chelsea

THAT'S ELIAS!!! OKAY??? SO STOP THE BS, STOP LYING, OKAY??? I HATE LIARS!!!


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Ezekiel is bleeding before Cody? That's gonna piss Cody off.


Nah, he’ll simply bleed way more.


----------



## postmoderno

As anticipated, feels exactly like another boring episode of Raw so far.


----------



## Adapting

Whoanma said:


> Nah, he’ll simply bleed way more.


If he bleeds too much I won't be able to tell the different from him and the red cell.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533613271575674882

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533614294016970753


----------



## Whoanma

Elias, Ezekiel…at least he’s not Katana Chance.


----------



## Dolorian

Ezekiel to take out a guitar from below the ring and beat Kevin with it.


----------



## Adapting

They should hit the Elias guitar string and dim the lights to distract Owens for the Ezekiel win.


----------



## Chan Hung

Whoanma said:


> Nah, he’ll simply bleed way more.


Like his brother did here lol


----------



## Blonde

wwetna1 said:


> I said it before I would let Roman, Jimmy, and Jey destroy Cody and Seth in the cell. Have them be like how dare we leave them off the PPV, they took out Boogs, Brock, Nakamura, and Randy … and let them add Cody to the list. Them have Seth chase them


Let's not have those boring clowns destroy a great feud. Instead take those 3 off TV and replace them with the Chelsline.


----------



## Chan Hung

Dolorian said:


> Ezekiel to take out a guitar from below the ring and beat Kevin with it.


The guitar should have a black ribbon with white letters saying, "from your brother elias with lots of love"


----------



## Chris22

Ezekiel would still get it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Ezekiel jobbed like nothing in the middle of the ring


----------



## Trophies

Hey KO picking up a win. Feels like it's been a while.


----------



## RapShepard

Didn't see Owens winning that


----------



## Chelsea

I'm 1-2 at predictions, but I'm really glad that KO won. I love him as a heel and he's been hilarious in this program.


----------



## Chris22

Owens just said he was 'the best in the world'...oop!


----------



## Oracle

I wanted more comedy in that match


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Didn't see Owens winning that


Same. Ezekiel is a rather new character. Usually they win but here, he took the "L"


----------



## Chan Hung

Chris22 said:


> Owens just said he was 'the best in the world'...oop!


----------



## Nothing Finer

Sick of these fucking commercials for wrestlers. Why does a PPV have commercials? That's a rhetorical question, I know it's for the poverty Peacock tier, why is there a poverty tier for PPVs?


----------



## the_hound

howard finkle


----------



## Trophies

Aw The Fink announcing Rollins.


----------



## Oracle

Nothing Finer said:


> Sick of these fucking commercials for wrestlers. Why does a PPV have commercials? That's a rhetorical question, I know it's for the poverty Peacock tier, why is there a poverty tier for PPVs?


They have to clean the ring you numbskull.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockymin

the_hound said:


> howard finkle


Greatest ring announcer ever.


----------



## Chan Hung

Prediction: Judgement Day debuts a new member here.


----------



## Chelsea

Judgment Day better not lose.


----------



## wwetna1

Nothing Finer said:


> Sick of these fucking commercials for wrestlers. Why does a PPV have commercials? That's a rhetorical question, I know it's for the poverty Peacock tier, why is there a poverty tier for PPVs?


They clean the ring and disinfect it while videos play. The same thing happened at mania. They either spray and wipe the canvass and buckles or change them all together when you’re there live.


----------



## Chan Hung

"Join Us?" Is this a Dork Order rip off? 

Jk LOL


----------



## Trophies

"Join Us"

Gimmick infringement detected.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Oracle said:


> They have to clean the ring you numbskull.


Don't talk shit, tough guy. They have commentator talking segments and promos introducing the next match, they can do it then.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

wwetna1 said:


> They clean the ring and disinfect it while videos play. The same thing happened at mania. They either spray and wipe the canvass and buckles or change them all together when you’re there live.


is this a recent thing? because I remember the house show I went to years ago didn't do this


----------



## Chan Hung

Trophies said:


> "Join Us"
> 
> Gimmick infringement detected.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Rhea looks amazing


----------



## Chan Hung

Rhea looks great here.


----------



## wwetna1

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> is this a recent thing? because I remember the house show I went to years ago didn't do this


Yeah its been since covid and them returning to travel. They did it at mania in person both nights and at Stand and Deliver too.

Im like you went to many house shows and they never did it before


----------



## Chelsea

Priest will kick some arses!


----------



## Trophies

Rhea with no pants? I am focused on this match.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## the_hound




----------



## BlissLynch

The woman’s title triple threat. Was clearly the best match on the card so far.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ripley naturally looks pretty good, if she did less makeup, etc...


----------



## Chelsea

Glad that Corbin/Moss and Theory/Ali are next because I'm going to skip them.


----------



## Chan Hung

the_hound said:


>


Love that cake <3


----------



## RockOfJericho

This has potential to be a great mixed tag


----------



## Rockymin

Liv looking hot tonight 🥰


----------



## FrankieDs316

Looking forward to this match


----------



## Chris22

I'm loving this AJ/Finn team though!


----------



## Chan Hung

RockOfJericho said:


> This has potential to be a great mixed tag


This. Looks like a solid match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Chris22 said:


> I'm loving this AJ/Finn team though!


AJ/Finn would be a very solid tag team. Hope they keep them together a while.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 124076


Can’t even take a crowd surfing bump anymore. 😉


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Please choke me Rhea


----------



## Chelsea

Both Liv and Rhea look great tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung

Shellshocked? Ryback loves saying that.


----------



## Trophies

Damn that headbutt


----------



## wwetna1

I actually think wwe has did mixed tags well the past few years. I rather see them focus on that


----------



## Chan Hung

Ripley with that naughty fishnet outfit. 

Is this the first time she's showed off her leg tats?


----------



## Serpico Jones

Both ladies looking super hot.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Chelsea said:


> Omos wears too much clothing tbh



Don’t give Vince any ideas or he will be wearing a thong during his inevitable dancing gimmick.


----------



## Insanityward88

wwetna1 said:


> I actually think wwe has did mixed tags well the past few years. I rather see them focus on that


Kinds like the factions with people who don’t get tv time and have no mic charisma. Can’t wait for war games at summer slam


----------



## Blonde

Rhea's so damn hot.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Hotdiggity11

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>



New Age Goths


----------



## Serpico Jones

Balor looking slightly annoyed with AJ?


----------



## ImpactFan

Haven't watched in a while: Are there any smackdown matches on this show?


----------



## Chelsea

Rhhodes said:


> Rhea's so damn hot.


Are you swinging both ways too? Proud of ya.


----------



## Insanityward88

ImpactFan said:


> Haven't watched in a while: Are there any smackdown matches on this show?


Madcap and Corbin is all


----------



## Chan Hung

Rhea looking fine as fuck.


----------



## Chan Hung

Rhea : "Punish him"

Bad Girl


----------



## DRose1994

Ripely looks amazing.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Haven't watched a show since Mania and it seems like all the same people are still feuding ffs....

At least this new faction seems interesting.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## RockOfJericho

Priest overdoes the spinning around shit


----------



## Hotdiggity11

PavelGaborik said:


> Haven't watched a show since Mania and it seems like all the same people are still feuding ffs....
> 
> At least this new faction seems interesting.


Think several feuds are gonna be pretty much done after this PPV thankfully.


----------



## Chan Hung

New Judgement Day member today?


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533619845090230272





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533620664221016071





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533621181739409408


----------



## Chan Hung

I kinda wanna see Rhea dominate Liv in a sexually naughty way LOL


----------



## PavelGaborik

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Think several feuds are gonna be pretty much done after this PPV thankfully.


I hope so, feels like most of them should have concluded a month or more ago already.


----------



## RockOfJericho

Rhea looks fine when she's not made up like this, but I don't like the tatted up type. Different strokes for different folks, I guess. Liv looks beautiful, though.


----------



## Chan Hung

See this is the pace i prefer. AEW matches are often way to fast paced and ADD all over the place. There needs to be little more pausing and buildup.


----------



## Heath V

Liv continues to be so annoying. AJ looking great at 45 and unlike CM Punk hasn't botched one thing. Rhea causing trouble and laughing the whole match, I love it.


----------



## Chan Hung

RockOfJericho said:


> Rhea looks fine when she's not made up like this, but I don't like the tatted up type. Different strokes for different folks, I guess. Liv looks beautiful, though.


I want Liv and Bliss together at the same time


----------



## Chan Hung

Rhea could kick a lot of guys asses there lol


----------



## Chelsea

Right team won!

ALL RISE!


----------



## the_hound

aj is injured


----------



## Hotdiggity11

PavelGaborik said:


> I hope so, feels like most of them should have concluded a month or more ago already.



Cody/Rollins was probably done anyways but definitely is if the Cody injury news is legit.

Omos/Lashley should be done after Lashley won 3 straight times along with owning him in arm wrestling.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Hell of a match. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Heath V

Blood everywhere, AJ got busted open.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ripley going for that Joker smile look with that lipstick lol


----------



## Trophies

Great match. Rhea seems to be having fun.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

this show sucks


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Chan Hung

Liv riding Rhea was kinda hot


----------



## RockOfJericho

Good match. I enjoyed it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> See this is the pace i prefer. AEW matches are often way to fast paced and ADD all over the place. There needs to be little more pausing and buildup.


Nah AEW's pace is way better, the slower pace is boring


----------



## Oracle

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> this show sucks


Its been okay nothing outstanding but nothing really bad either


----------



## Chris22

That was such a great, fun match.


----------



## wwetna1

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Nah AEW's pace is way better, the slower pace is boring


So you prefer the no sell


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Nah AEW's pace is way better, the slower pace is boring


AEW does pace some matches okay with Punk, MJF, Wardlow, etc..its the other ones that have almost zero psychology and are literally like spamming a video game pressing buttons just to get infinity kicks and flips , tons of false finishers and easy get ups after ten piledrivers.


----------



## Adapting

"I'm sick of being an unwanted tool"

Cedric knowing his place lol


----------



## wwetna1

Chris22 said:


> That was such a great, fun match.


I like the story being Balor will not hit her and her being so certain of it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

That backstage segment


----------



## Trophies

Lashley and Alexander segment feels like a 90s sitcom moment lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Chris22 said:


> That was such a great, fun match.


Was very fun. Good stuff.


----------



## wwetna1

Wish they gave Moss the theme song they had for him and Sabbateli as a team


----------



## KrysRaw1

What an enjoyable ppv. Better than Double or Nothing so far. 👏


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Adapting said:


> "I'm sick of being an unwanted tool"
> 
> Cedric knowing his place lol


“Unwanted Tools” could be a WWE stable. Cedric, Commander Azeez, Apollo Crews, etc. If AEW ever merged with WWE, they could merge with the Dork Order and make a super faction of dweebs.


----------



## RapShepard

Trophies said:


> Lashley and Alexander segment feels like a 90s sitcom moment lol


You not wrong lol


----------



## toontownman

Have any storylines actually been advanced tonight. They certainly have the option to move on from alot of these feuds but I'm not convinced they will lol. 

Womens title... still probably Becky and Bianca feuding. Bobby could move on now I suppose, if MVP and Omos let him, are KO and Zeke really done? Judgement day vs the weak club? 

Either way there didnt see any closure. KO still has no answers Dissapointed there is no 4th person for judgement day yet. Thought that would happen or balor turn. 

Been some good fun matches though tonight but storyline wise it just seems like a loaded RAW with no ad breaks.


----------



## Blonde

Chelsea said:


> Are you swinging both ways too? Proud of ya.


No haha, but Rhea is the only one I'd make an exception for. 4some with Cody, Omos and Rhea.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> AEW does pace some matches okay with Punk, MJF, Wardlow, etc..its the other ones that have almost zero psychology and are literally like spamming a video game pressing buttons just to get infinity kicks and flips , tons of false finishers and easy get ups after ten piledrivers.


Bucks vs Lucha Bros on Rampage was one of the best matches of the year


----------



## ThirdMan

For a second, I thought maybe the reason they didn't book any SmackDown matches on this PLE was because they were giving Michael Cole the night off (around his 25th anniversary with the company). Guess not.


----------



## Chris22

Madcap Moss


----------



## Chan Hung

Hotdiggity11 said:


> “Unwanted Tools” could be a WWE stable. Cedric, Commander Azeez, Apollo Crews, etc. If AEW ever merged with WWE, they could merge with the Dork Order and make a super faction of dweebs.


They all fit in the 24/7 title.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

KrysRaw1 said:


> What an enjoyable ppv. Better than Double or Nothing so far. 👏


LOL you should be a comedian. JAS vs BCC and Punk vs Page has put this entire show to shame. AEW >>> WWE. The only thing the WWE currently has going for them is Cody and The Bloodline


----------



## Chan Hung

*BRING US BACK THIS CORBIN!!!!*


----------



## Dolorian

This Corbin/Moss feud feels like it has been going on since the world began.


----------



## wwetna1

toontownman said:


> Have any storylines actually been advanced tonight. They certainly have the option to move on from alot of these feuds but I'm not convinced they will lol.
> 
> Womens title... still probably Becky and Bianca feuding. Bobby could move on now I suppose, if MVP and Omos let him, are KO and Zeke really done? Judgement day vs the weak club?
> 
> Either way there didnt see any closure. KO still has no answers Dissapointed there is no 4th person for judgement day yet. Thought that would happen or balor turn.
> 
> Been some good fun matches though tonight but storyline wise it just seems like a loaded RAW with no ad breaks.


Adding a judgment day member at every PLE should not be a common thing.


----------



## ThirdMan

Chris22 said:


> Madcap Moss


Much like Rhea, also showing his thighs.


----------



## the_hound

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Bucks vs Lucha Bros on Rampage was one of the best matches of the year


----------



## Adapting

Madcaps physique is nearly perfect.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Chris22 said:


> Madcap Moss



GOD DAMNIT BRUCE, LOOK AT THAT BIG BEAUTIFUL BASTARD. HE’S HUGE.

JOHNNY ACE, WHERE’S MY TURKEY SANDWICH?

*


----------



## wwetna1

Lmfao he hit him with the Office Depot chair full on


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Hotdiggity11

Chan Hung said:


> *BRING US BACK THIS CORBIN!!!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 124081


Wait a minute, I coulda swore I gave that guy a buck on the side of the highway last week!


----------



## ThirdMan

wwetna1 said:


> Lmfao he hit him with the Office Depot chair full on


Always a good spot, no matter who's doing it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## wwetna1

Showing them the table and putting it back is great work. And it makes sense Corbin tries to get the match in the ring. In the ring his finisher has only been kicked out once ever and he’s only lost one match in a year, to drew. Moss taking it outside benefitted moss


----------



## KrysRaw1

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> LOL you should be a comedian. JAS vs BCC and Punk vs Page has put this entire show to shame. AEW >>> WWE. The only thing the WWE currently has going for them is Cody and The Bloodline


Not even close lol. Good one though.
AEW is charging 50 bucks for a pretty lackluster boring show and doesn't do much better than this quality show for way less. I'm glad you prefer that show but clearly tonight is the better show.

If madcap moss loses. He should team with Ezekiel and name themselves New gimmicks Can't win


----------



## toontownman

Corbin is awesome. Moss looks ridiculous. A beast in the making. Not sure he has the charisma and mic skills though.


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Bucks vs Lucha Bros on Rampage was one of the best matches of the year


Sarcasm and a good laugh is always appreciated here in the thread mate. Im glad you and the other 299, 000  viewers had a great time seeing it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

toontownman said:


> Corbin is awesome. Moss looks ridiculous. A beast in the making. Not sure he has the charisma and mic skills though.


Likewise with Rick Boogs. Reckon he can to a Rick Rude gimmick.


----------



## Chan Hung

Shit, that chair shot was pretty crazy


----------



## Trophies

Wish they would give Moss a unique look. Looks like a create a wrestler with plain black tights.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol you can tell they was told not to use tables cause Seth and Cody are going to, cause fans are constantly chanting it, Madcap same as said "Sorry guys we can't use tables but i'm gonna use this chair!".


----------



## wwetna1

Trophies said:


> Wish they would give Moss a unique look. Looks like a create a wrestler with plain black tights.


It will come. His whole point is no bull shit after Corbin tried to end him.


----------



## Chan Hung

Trophies said:


> Wish they would give Moss a unique look. Looks like a create a wrestler with plain black tights.


Agree. but, It beats his previous look lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Sarcasm and a good laugh is always appreciated here in the thread mate. Im glad you and the other 299, 000 viewers had a great time seeing it.


It's not sarcasm that match was amazing. AEW also puts on better hardcore matches than the kiddie WWE


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Lol you can tell they was told not to use tables cause Seth and Cody are going to, cause fans are constantly chanting it, Madcap same as said "Sorry guys we can't use tables but i'm gonna use this chair!".


Why would a table even fit them? I get fans are saying it, but it doesn’t fit them. The chair and the trophy have been their story


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh shit that neck shot for Moss against the announcer table was nuts


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I'll take any Corbin gimmick change at this point. Even meth Corbin.


----------



## Whoanma

How many matches are left?


----------



## postmoderno

It seems kind of weird that the WWE does so many name changes but not with Madcap Moss whose name no longer really matches him.


----------



## toontownman

wwetna1 said:


> Adding a judgment day member at every PLE should not be a common thing.


True. I thought Rhea and Priest both joined on Raw! Forgot Rhea was at backlash.

It's more more an issue they haven't advanced the group in a whole month imo. Still no real agenda or goal and havent grown yet talked about it non stop. I presumed given the near month or teases about new members they were just holding off for the PPV. Ultimately despite my whining I really don't mind the slow build. I'm just jaded and full of mistrust they will do it right!


----------



## SAMCRO

wwetna1 said:


> Why would a table even fit them? I get fans are saying it, but it doesn’t fit them. The chair and the trophy have been their story


I mean just cause Corbin used a chair and steps doesn't mean thats all they should use in their match.


----------



## Chan Hung

MadCap can take punishment


----------



## ThirdMan

Actually a pretty solid, physical match with an impactful finish. Hopefully this feud is now over.


----------



## wwetna1

Those two worked a perfect match that fit their story. And it can bring Corbin back in a month or two with another first name, which Corbin will make work


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Boring....WWE's hardcore matches suck, give me matches like the JAS and BCC


----------



## Chan Hung

A kid in a WWE arena flipping off Madcap? Come on now, this is not Wednesday night.


----------



## wwetna1

ThirdMan said:


> Actually a pretty solid, physical match with an impactful finish. Hopefully this feud is now over.


They need an ambulance match IMO between the two


----------



## SAMCRO

Could Moss have not got some kind of gear made for this new look? looks like he stopped by the generic gear trunk and grabbed whatever was in there.


----------



## KrysRaw1

That was intense!


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I'll take any Corbin gimmick change at this point. Even meth Corbin.


Future endeavoured Corbin?


----------



## ThirdMan

wwetna1 said:


> They need an ambulance match IMO between the two


Ambulance matches can be really tedious, though. I'd prefer they just end it here.


----------



## RapShepard

Wait what happened before the cut


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chan Hung

Whoanma said:


> Future endeavoured Corbin?


----------



## SAMCRO

Really not a fan of these random hype packages after every match of a random superstar. Seems lazy, cause they don't wanna film backstage segments.


----------



## toontownman

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Likewise with Rick Boogs. Reckon he can to a Rick Rude gimmick.


Boogs got the charisma in spades. I was gutted he got injured. He will be as big as Vince wants him to be. 

There is definitely some breakout potential in the likes of Moss, Boogs, Ezekiel, Theory and a singles Riddle run. Imo.


----------



## wwetna1

These same videos to put over the stars that they use on Peacock should be used on weekly tv like the my desire and sacrifice videos used to. But I guess the thinking is more eyes are on peacock than USA or even Fox so use it there


----------



## Chan Hung

Theory is a solid heel midcard act. So far so good.


----------



## wwetna1

Theory is dressed like Captain America tonight so come on Iron Man Ali


----------



## RockOfJericho

Theory lost his first name? God, I hate Vince's quirks.


----------



## SAMCRO

Has there ever been an explanation why Ciampa debuted as a face, then turned heel and started attacking Ali?


----------



## Whoanma

Another poor guy who lost his name.


----------



## Chan Hung

RockOfJericho said:


> Theory lost his first name? God, I hate Vince's quirks.


Late to the party bruh.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm honestly perplexed as to how Corbin has been so successful on the main roster.


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> Has there ever been an explanation why Ciampa debuted as a face, then turned heel and started attacking Ali?


Unless he's trying to out heel/face Big Show and Braun


----------



## the_hound

aj was bleeding very badly


----------



## Chan Hung

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm honestly perplexed as to how Corbin has been so successful on the main roster.


Best thing that's helped him.......not that he's great but he's pretty solid on the.....


----------



## Insanityward88

toontownman said:


> True. I thought Rhea and Priest both joined on Raw! Forgot Rhea was at backlash.
> 
> It's more more an issue they haven't advanced the group in a whole month imo. Still no real agenda or goal and havent grown yet talked about it non stop. I presumed given the near month or teases about new members they were just holding off for the PPV. Ultimately despite my whining I really don't mind the slow build. I'm just jaded and full of mistrust they will do it right!


So you would want Ciampa to join tonight than Ali join AJ next week after the theory match tonight


----------



## SAMCRO

Digging Ali's gear tonight.


----------



## Chris22

Theory


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> A kid in a WWE arena flipping off Madcap? Come on now, this is not Wednesday night.


You're such an AEW hater. I guess you prefer kiddie watered down PG stuff


----------



## TMTT

Main event match, I mean the tv show.


----------



## RockOfJericho

Chan Hung said:


> Late to the party bruh.


Sorry, I have a life that doesn't involve watching this terrible company every week. You can go back to masturbating over every female that appears onscreen now.


----------



## wwetna1

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm honestly perplexed as to how Corbin has been so successful on the main roster.


He can talk and work any crowd he’s in front of. He’s also not a whiner, no matter if they say be alone Wolf, Authority, King, Bum Ass Broke, or Happy he embraces the gimmick and makes it work. I would say he falls in the group like Carmella and Alexa, they just fit the main roster far better than they did nxt… Moss too as he was lost in nxt


----------



## Chan Hung

On a side note,....Mick Foley's daughter is all grown up...My Goodness..have a nice day


----------



## the_hound

RapShepard said:


> Wait what happened before the cut


it looks like rea attacked aj, then aj moved to near the steps to do his fore arm spingboard move


----------



## Chan Hung

RockOfJericho said:


> Sorry, I have a life that doesn't involve watching this terrible company every week. You can go back to masturbating over every female that appears onscreen now.


Better that than masterbating to the upmost concern of someone losing a name


----------



## -XERO-

Gonna watch this photo instead.


----------



## TMTT

Chan Hung said:


> On a side note,....Mick Foley's daughter is all grown up...My Goodness..have a nice day
> 
> View attachment 124085


She got her mom's looks.


----------



## SAMCRO

This has been the highlight of the show for me


----------



## Chan Hung

TMTT said:


> She got her mom's looks.


Yep. She looks great. 

After this it's Cody vs Seth. I'm curious how much more pain Cody wants to go through on his way out ?


----------



## DRose1994

I’m still thinking about Ripley.


----------



## Adapting

SAMCRO said:


> This has been the highlight of the show for me


If that sign said "Let me in" that would have been perfect as fuck. Lmao.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chan Hung

DRose1994 said:


> I’m still thinking about Ripley.


----------



## wwetna1

Cena calls Theory his favorite so Ali uses the STFU on him lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RockOfJericho said:


> Sorry, I have a life that doesn't involve watching this terrible company every week. You can go back to masturbating over every female that appears onscreen now.


Ignore Chan, he loves his kiddie PG trash


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


His mouth is huge as shit lol


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Ignore Chan, he loves his kiddie PG trash


You're still here apparently loving it and loving me


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> On a side note,....Mick Foley's daughter is all grown up...My Goodness..have a nice day
> 
> View attachment 124085


bro, go get yourself a woman


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533631610712915968


----------



## toontownman

Win in your hometown? 

This isn't mania Ali. Sorry.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Time for one armed Cody!


----------



## RockOfJericho

Ali/Theory...they did lots of flippy shit


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Can it be Wednesday yet?


----------



## Mutant God

Thought they would be interference


----------



## TMTT

Now we get to the match that everybody has been waiting for.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RockOfJericho said:


> Ali/Theory...they did lots of flippy shit


Shhh. The E drones won't like that


----------



## SAMCRO

Theory really needs a new finisher. Should go back to using Ataxia


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> Now we get to the match that everybody has been waiting for.


Sadly once Cody goes on the shelf this company will be unwatchable


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

RainmakerV2 said:


> Time for one armed Cody!


----------



## Adapting

RockOfJericho said:


> Ali/Theory...they did lots of flippy shit


What? that was only Ali and it wasn't much lol.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Adapting said:


> What? that was only Ali and it wasn't much lol.


I'd rather watch a Bucks match over that match, Bucks are GOATED


----------



## toontownman

MJF is fighting on Cody's behalf.


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

the_hound said:


>


Rhea looks like Marilyn Manson


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chan Hung

Main Event Time! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris22

MITB is the day before my birthday


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Only match I've looked forward to


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol what if Cody beats Rollins while injured? wouldn't shock me, they're really protecting Cody right now, i could see them not even wanting him to take a loss here with the excuse of injury.


----------



## Mutant God

That kid who Seth stole Cody's belt from is fighting on Cody's behalf lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Cody is one of that GOATS


----------



## FrankenTodd

Let’s go Seth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SAMCRO said:


> Lol what if Cody beats Rollins while injured? lol wouldn't shock me, they're really protecting Cody right now, i could see them not even wanting him to take a loss here with the excuse of injury.


Would be cool if Bray returns and takes Cody out if he's as injured as they say and Bray faces Rollins


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> Lol what if Cody beats Rollins while injured? wouldn't shock me, they're really protecting Cody right now, i could see them not even wanting him to take a loss here with the excuse of injury.


I mean Seth is 0-2. I guess if you want to really geek him out to an injured Cody give him 0-3?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Would be cool if Bray returns and takes Cody out if he's as injured as they say and Bray faces Rollins


Laugh off match


----------



## Chris22

As a huge Rollins fan, I'm not too thrilled about him taking a third straight loss in this feud but it is what it is.

Or maybe something happens to write Cody off because of his injury? I'm so intrigued as to what will happen.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody likely to wear a brace, Poor bastard. Bad timing.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I really hate the red cell


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Troll Seth


----------



## the_hound

AHAHAHA


----------



## Serpico Jones

Lol.


----------



## SAMCRO

Chan Hung said:


> I mean Seth is 0-2. I guess if you want to really geek him out to an injured Cody give him 0-3?


They made a mistake continuing this feud after WM knowing they didn't want Cody to lose for a long time, it was never gonna turn out well for Seth.


----------



## Paul12907

LOL SETH


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit Rollins lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Chris22 said:


> As a huge Rollins fan, I'm not too thrilled about him taking a third straight loss in this feud but it is what it is.
> 
> Or maybe something happens to write Cody off because of his injury? I'm so intrigues as to what will happen.


He should win. I mean 0-2. Time for least one lol. 

Seth trolling Cody good


----------



## Insanityward88

toontownman said:


> MJF is fighting on Cody's behalf.


Can you imagine the pipe bomb from Seth on Monday telling Vince he is tired of putting over the AEW rejects and would be treated better as an ex wwe guy elsewhere lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Troll Seth


Seth Freakin' Trollins lol!


----------



## USAUSA1

Seth and Becky is different


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Nice touch w/ that fit Seth


----------



## the_hound

bray chants


----------



## Mutant God

If Seth hits Dusty's elbow on Cody that would be _Freakin_ fantastic


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody should come out dressed like Seth now. lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Omg thats an ugly fucking attire Seth, Jesus Christ, i get the mind games of it but damn dude....


----------



## Blonde

Umm is he bruised up???


----------



## Chan Hung

His right chest is fucked. Damn


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn Cody couldn't even lift his right arm for the pyro pose, how the fuck is he gonna wrestle a match?


----------



## the_hound

no way cody is climbing that cage


----------



## FrankenTodd

Is he crying already? Got damn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blonde

Holy shit he's purple


----------



## Ham and Egger

Seth Rollins with the mind games! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> Omg thats an ugly fucking attire Seth, Jesus Christ, i get the mind games of it but damn dude....


They could reuse it after, by painting the circles.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody's a tough bastard but no need to do more risk. Damn that bruise looks bad.


----------



## Blonde

I fucking swear, they're going to cause Cody to sit out for a year if they go through with this


----------



## Trophies

Wonder if we'll see this tonight too


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody can not raise his right arm. Damn.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Rhodes is soooo over


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Cody can not raise his right arm. Damn.


Nope definitely not good 😭


----------



## SAMCRO

Making this guy wrestle with his pec tore off the bone, this fucking company man.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Cody is one tough dude man...


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody must be on some major ass pain meds right now. Fuck.


----------



## the_hound

jesus look at the massive bruise


----------



## Blonde

Fuck off, Vince


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SAMCRO said:


> Making this guy wrestle with his pec tore off the bone, this fucking company man.


Pretty sure Cody wanted to do it


----------



## Chris22

SAMCRO said:


> Omg thats an ugly fucking attire Seth, Jesus Christ, i get the mind games of it but damn dude....


He took the top off at least.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I cannot believe they’re going to let him wrestle. How fucking stupid are they?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Still looks better than his tattoo


----------



## Mainboy

Holy fucking shit


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> Making this guy wrestle with his pec tore off the bone, this fucking company man.


Nah i think this is all Cody's choice to be honest. 

OMG FUCK NO CODY


----------



## Trophies

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

OMG that looks nasty, Cody bro....


----------



## SAMCRO

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST! How the fuck they gonna let him wrestle like that?


----------



## Chris22

Holy shit, Cody!


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody go to the DOCTOR WhAT THE FUCK


----------



## toontownman

OMG Cody is joining the house of black!


----------



## Chelsea

Seth trolled Roman at RR by wearing the Shield gear and tonight he trolled Cody by wearing Dusty's attire.

Now picture this: Bray returns as the cult leader or a new character and Seth trolls him by being dressed as The Fiend 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Nah i think this is all Cody's choice to be honest.
> 
> OMG FUCK NO CODY


Dude Cody is gonna hurt it worse, my goodness


----------



## FrankieDs316

Cody's chest is really fucked up.


----------



## -XERO-

Cody's real dad....









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533637958170976258


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Dude I feel bad for Cody man...Fuck thats shitty man


----------



## Jnewt

Guys I think Cody might be hurt


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## SAMCRO

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Pretty sure Cody wanted to do it


Lol then you tell him no, not that hard to understand, he's gonna get fucked up with one wrong move and be out for over a year.


----------



## TMTT

SAMCRO said:


> Damn Cody couldn't even lift his right arm for the pyro pose, how the fuck is he gonna wrestle a match?


He does look like shit. Being dumb or worthy respect or both.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Dude I don't wanna see this


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

My goodness, Cody you are tough as nails


----------



## Chan Hung

His bruise is more distracting now than the entire match holy shit.

Kudos for Vince for shockingly having Cody on TV like this. He would never allow this. This is all Cody.


----------



## keithf40

I know that's what a pec injury looks like. Must be great makeup if not legit, do we know it's legit? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

His arm looks like shit. Good makeup work tho.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SAMCRO said:


> Lol then you tell him no, not that hard to understand, he's gonna get fucked up with one wrong move and be out for over a year.


Yeah i'm sad man


----------



## Blonde

SAMCRO said:


> Lol then you tell him no, not that hard to understand, he's gonna get fucked up with one wrong move and be out for over a year.


Which is why I don't think it's him but that bastard Vince. He wants him out for a year.


----------



## Mutant God

toontownman said:


> OMG Cody is joining the house of black!


More like Black and Blue, no wait House of Purple


----------



## the_hound

unless thats makeup to make it look bad than what it is


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> Dude I don't wanna see this


Same here. This is almost as bad as watching Flair in a pacemaker wrestle.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Surely Cody is gonna have to be written off TV


----------



## TMTT

They should have replaced him.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Gotta but paint or something. I refuse to believe WWE would let him compete


----------



## Trophies

I'm literally wincing right now.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Cody is a fucking psychopath.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

DUDE WTF THIS IS HARD TO WATCH LOL


----------



## Oracle

Yeah there's no way that's real


----------



## Chan Hung

the_hound said:


> unless thats makeup to make it look bad than what it is


Dunno. Maybe. Apparently torn pecs can look like his


----------



## FrankenTodd

Cody after this shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

yeah that's make up, kudos to the wwe makeup department


----------



## KingofKings1524

There would be 18 threads calling for Tony Khans head in the AEW section if he let someone go out and wrestle like this.


----------



## Mutant God

Seth going to lose by DQ in Hell in the Cell...twice


----------



## SAMCRO

They should've just postponed this match, and put Judgment Day vs Balor, Styles and Liv inside HIAC if you wanted to give people a HIAC match. Then have Rollins and Cody inside HIAC on a Raw Main Event when he recovered.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oracle said:


> Yeah there's no way that's real



No it's real. That's exactly what happens when a pec totally tears. Look up Google images.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Gotta be some makeup, righ?


----------



## DRose1994

Ham and Egger said:


> His arm looks like shit. Good makeup work tho.


His right pec and arm are both swollen, and that’s pretty much how it looks when that injury occurs. I don’t think there’s any gimmick work there. 

Shocked that Cody’s wrestling like this.


----------



## Blonde

I think we got worked


----------



## Chan Hung

This shit is pretty tough to watch since i hate seeing this poor fucker go through this. Cody shouldn't be wanting to risk this for the fans. Damn.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Adapting

HIS PEC IS HERE

ABOUT TO BLOW


----------



## Oracle

RainmakerV2 said:


> No it's real. That's exactly what happens when a pec totally tears. Look up Google images.


There's no way they would let Seth drive a kendo stick in to it like that


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

My goodness I feel sick looking at that injury


----------



## Deepvoice80

The state of that shoulder 😲


----------



## RainmakerV2

Guys just Google pec tear. This is exactly what it looks like lmao. Not makeup.


----------



## Chan Hung

Oracle said:


> Yeah there's no way that's real


You think so? How come? Not saying it is 100 percent real but i think it's pretty legit


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oracle said:


> There's no way they would let Seth drive a kendo stick in to it like that


Dude that's definitely real...Pretty sure Cody is just a psycho


----------



## TMTT

SAMCRO said:


> They should've just postponed this match, and put Judgment Day vs Balor, Styles and Liv inside HIAC if you wanted to give people a HIAC match. Then have Rollins and Cody inside HIAC on a Raw Main Event when he recovered.


Anything else, there is no way this will be good as the first two.


----------



## keithf40

The story doesn't make sense though. He had a partially torn pec so he worked out in the gym? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah fuck this is tough to see. All Cody had to do was come out in the beginning of the show and say he's not able to wrestle and show is injury. This is hard to see.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 124092
> 
> 
> Guys just Google pec tear. This is exactly what it looks like lmao. Not makeup.


iT's a WoRk


----------



## Insanityward88

DRose1994 said:


> His right pec and arm are both swollen, and that’s pretty much how it looks when that injury occurs. I don’t think there’s any gimmick work there.
> 
> Shocked that Cody’s wrestling like this.


Stephon Tuitt a nfl D line men played an entire season with a torn pec so it can be done


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

keithf40 said:


> The story doesn't make sense though. He had a partially torn pec so he worked out in the gym?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


He actually tore it in the gym


----------



## Chris22

I don't think it's make up.


----------



## FrankenTodd

And remember Cody let himself catch on fire not too long ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

keithf40 said:


> The story doesn't make sense though. He had a partially torn pec so he worked out in the gym?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I think WWE added the part that he was hurt apparently by Seth before this? Someone can clarify.


----------



## SAMCRO

Is there a chance this is a work? i do find it hard to believe they'd let him wrestle like that and let Rollins hit it with a kendo stick and shit.


----------



## RapShepard

KingofKings1524 said:


> There would be 18 threads calling for Tony Khans head in the AEW section if he let someone go out and wrestle like this.


You think he there won't be threads lol


----------



## Heath V

SAMCRO said:


> Omg thats an ugly fucking attire Seth, Jesus Christ, i get the mind games of it but damn dude....


As opposed to everything else he's been wearing these past few months? It's impossible to take him serious with how he looks and acts. Don't get me started on his laugh, at least tonight his attire makes sense.


----------



## Adapting

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 124092
> 
> 
> Guys just Google pec tear. This is exactly what it looks like lmao. Not makeup.


----------



## Mutant God

I kind of wish it was fake


----------



## Nothing Finer

Cody has balls the size of watermelons.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

If actually a real injury then he shouldn't be competing. I hate when people glorify working through injuries. It's not being tough, it's just stupid. Working through injuries is dangerous and makes it worse.


----------



## toontownman

Just no way he wrestles or WWE let's him wrestle injured like that. He could do serious permanent damage. Non starter. Kudos to the makeup department because I'm on 90% sure it's fake lol


----------



## Chan Hung

FrankenTodd said:


> And remember Cody let himself catch on fire not too long ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah he gets off on pain i think but damn thats insane.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chris22 said:


> I don't think it's make up.


it's not, Cody is just tough as nails


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

toontownman said:


> Just no way he wrestles or WWE let's him wrestle injured like that. He could do serious permanent damage. Non starter. Kudos to the makeup department because I'm on 90% sure it's fake lol


that's not makeup 🤡🤡🤡 not everything is a work


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck.. End this shit.


----------



## Trophies

SAMCRO said:


> Is there a chance this is a work? i do find it hard to believe they'd let him wrestle like that and let Rollins hit it with a kendo stick and shit.


Cody probably told Rollins to not hold back.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Vince does not give a fuck. And unlike Tony he’s not on cocaine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah he gets off on pain i think but damn thats insane.


Yeah the man is a psycho


----------



## FrankieDs316

Either Cody is crazy or were being worked.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fans chanting Seth's song. Cody must be like fuck this im quitting lol.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Dude someone call the cops LMAO


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

FrankenTodd said:


> Vince does not give a fuck. And unlike Tony he’s not on cocaine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah Vince is just senile


----------



## lanceroni_66

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Dude that's definitely real...Pretty sure Cody is just a psycho


American Psycho
Ayyyyyyyyyooooooo


----------



## Oracle

FrankenTodd said:


> Vince does not give a fuck. And unlike Tony he’s not on cocaine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cody could have a law case on his hands if he really wanted too.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is absurd. 

Under no circumstances should Cody be wrestling tonight with such a significant injury.


----------



## ImpactFan

This has to be makeup... No way Vince would let him wrestle in that condition. Would be a bad idea and investors usually don't like this


----------



## the_hound

there's no way in hell they would allow cody to work if we wasn't able to


----------



## Chan Hung

FrankieDs316 said:


> Either Cody is crazy or were being worked.


Its pretty insane, he legit does this for fans. 

The fans are popping for Cody about to get fucked through a table lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

You can hear it in Graves' voice he knows Cody shouldn't be out there


----------



## Mutant God




----------



## God Movement

Vince is going to respect the hell out of Cody for this.

This dude is such a brilliant baby face


----------



## Blonde

toontownman said:


> Just no way he wrestles or WWE let's him wrestle injured like that. He could do serious permanent damage. Non starter. Kudos to the makeup department because I'm on 90% sure it's fake lol


I think if he's gonna go out for surgery then he figured might as well end this angle because the outcome is the same....either way he's going to be gone for a good year now.....


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 124092
> 
> 
> Guys just Google pec tear. This is exactly what it looks like lmao. Not makeup.


I mean they could've just googled it and replicated it with makeup. Not saying its fake but its not proof its real cause it looks like how the real injury looks.


----------



## Chan Hung

the_hound said:


> there's no way in hell they would allow cody to work if we wasn't able to


Agreed. But Cody wanted this. 

WOW THANK YOU ROLLINS? WHAT THE FUCK LOL


----------



## Adapting

im just waiting for the end of the match till cody does my pecs fine BAYBAY


----------



## MrMeeseeks

I don't doubt the injury but they definitely colored it up with makeup cause he wouldn't be able to move if his pec was that bad


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oracle said:


> Cody could have a law case on his hands if he really wanted too.


Brandi said on Twitter he wanted to go out there


----------



## KingofKings1524

This is just pure fucking stupidity.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Thank you Rollins? WTF? That's just disrespectful.


----------



## DRose1994

toontownman said:


> Just no way he wrestles or WWE let's him wrestle injured like that. He could do serious permanent damage. Non starter. Kudos to the makeup department because I'm on 90% sure it's fake lol


How would it be fake? 1. That’s exactly how that injury looks. What do they get out of all of a sudden announcing an injury that one of the guys main eventing their PPV had in the gym? 2. What kind of makeup would that be? His right arm is noticeably swollen. 3. Again, they would have to have makeup that doesn’t smear/smudge or get affected by sweat.


----------



## the_hound

oh fuck look at the table, flame retardant is on it


----------



## Adapting

Chan Hung said:


> Agreed. But Cody wanted this.
> 
> WOW THANK YOU ROLLINS? WHAT THE FUCK LOL


They're saying thank you because he took the table out. They were chanting for tables earlier lol, not for hurting rhodes.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck. First Cody loses his pec. Now after this match and the fans turning on him, he will lose his smile.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Brandi basically alluded that he wanted to still go out there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533594233227161600


----------



## Chan Hung

Adapting said:


> They're saying thank you because he took the table out. They were chanting for tables earlier lol, not for hurting rhodes.


Oh okay haha. Sounded like they wanted Cody through a table.


----------



## Godlike13

Seth did something off camera to turn the crowd back against him lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2

SAMCRO said:


> I mean they could've just googled it and replicated it with makeup. Not saying its fake but its not proof its real cause it looks like how the real injury looks.



Why? So he can lose with an excuse? Why not ya know, have him just win? Would be so pointless.


----------



## BlissLynch

Pretty crazy Cody is wrestling, when he’s clearly legitimately injured. And in a lot of pain. On another point. Why Does Seth look like Pac-Man?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck. First Cody loses his pec. Now after this match and the fans turning on him, he will lose his smile.


fans aren't turning on him they were thanking seth for the table


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Cody you are fucking crazy. 

IF Seth loses to Cody tonight, how much of a geek would that make him?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BlissLynch said:


> Pretty crazy Cody is wrestling, when he’s clearly legitimately injured. And in a lot of pain. On another point. Why Does Seth look like Pac-Man?


He dressed like Dusty


----------



## SAMCRO

I legit see Cody getting the win here with a rollup, like Austin beating Owen. I jsut don't see them wanting Cody to lose.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

DUDE I FUCKIN LOVE THIS CODY IN WWE!!!!!


----------



## Oracle

Chan Hung said:


> Damn Cody you are fucking crazy.
> 
> IF Seth loses to Cody tonight, how much of a geek would that make him?


None in my eyes


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This is surreal. I don't even know what to make of how bad Cody's injury is.


----------



## the_hound

COWBELL YASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ImpactFan

Cody's arm is swollen


----------



## Trophies

COWBELL


----------



## Joe Moore

PavelGaborik said:


> This is absurd.
> 
> Under no circumstances should Cody be wrestling tonight with such a significant injury.


I am no doc,but if it is really off the bone, can it get worse from a medical standpoint? 

He fights through the pain and will get rewarded with a lot of sympathy now and when he returns.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody must be on some good pain drugs. Holy shit and to add more pain in different parts of his body.

I'd hate to be him trying to sleep it off tonight.


----------



## God Movement

Cody v Roman Mania. PLEASE


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

IM MARKING TF OUT! WOW THIS IS INCREIDBLE


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why? So he can lose with an excuse? Why not ya know, have him just win? Would be so pointless.


I dunno to show everyone how tough he is and how much he can overcome even with this bad injury?


----------



## Mutant God

Maybe Becky comes and helps Rollins wins, next month Rollins/Lynch vs Cody/Brandi lol


----------



## Blonde

SAMCRO said:


> I legit see Cody getting the win here with a rollup, like Austin beating Owen. I jsut don't see them wanting Cody to lose.


Seth definitely needs to win now. They can have their 4th match a year from now


----------



## Ham and Egger

Impromptu bullrope match!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

CODY CODY CODY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Brandi basically alluded that he wanted to still go out there.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533594233227161600


Then his boss should save him from himself. I'm sure lots of other athletes want to play through injuries as well at times, some do come playoff time, but this is unnecessary and absolutely ridiculous. 

Horrible look for the company.


----------



## the_hound

blood yaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## Godlike13

This is new.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## ImpactFan

Cody is injured, but there is no fucking way WWE let him wrestle with what we are seeing. 
There clearly is makeup on his arm. If not, horrible look for the company


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Joe Moore said:


> I am no doc,but if it is really off the bone, can it get worse from a medical standpoint?
> 
> He fights through the pain and will get rewarded with a lot of sympathy now and when he returns.


Yes it can get worse. It can cause permanent damage if not healed properly.


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> Then his boss should save him from himself. I'm sure lots of other athletes want to play through injuries as well at times, some do come playoff time, but this is unnecessary and absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Horrible look for the company.


Since his last AEW run, poor guy has yet to bleed


----------



## toontownman

DRose1994 said:


> How would it be fake? 1. That’s exactly how that injury looks. What do they get out of all of a sudden announcing an injury that one of the guys main eventing their PPV had in the gym? 2. What kind of makeup would that be? His right arm is noticeably swollen. 3. Again, they would have to have makeup that doesn’t smear/smudge or get affected by sweat.


Yep. It's messing with my head either way and made this match an instant classic lol.

I've got zero knowledge of what it does to you or if you could be as flexible as Cody is being with it. Likewise whether it doesn't matter it gets more messed up if surgery was needed anyway! 

Full credit to Cody either way! Seth is just the best villain too.


----------



## Chan Hung

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Yes it can get worse. It can cause permanent damage if not healed properly.


This. Which is why i'm shocked Cody is like fuck it i'm gonna risk it. It could be more damage to nerves, etc But i guess Cody will worry about that tomorrow.


----------



## Chris22

How long will Cody be out after this?


----------



## Joe Moore

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Yes it can get worse. It can cause permanent damage if not healed properly.


Who is saying it won't heal properly? I am sure he will take time off and get surgery.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## lewisvee

It is legit, he will surely be drugged up with strong af pain killers. I could swear the bruising is getting worse though, but that might just be my mind playing with me.


----------



## Chan Hung

I just cant get into this match with that fucking huge sore on Cody's body


----------



## holy

Incredibly boring Cell match.


----------



## Mainboy

PavelGaborik said:


> This is absurd.
> 
> Under no circumstances should Cody be wrestling tonight with such a significant injury.


I have a titanium plate in my skull and would have to wear protective hear gear to play some sports and I have avoid playing sports like Rugby etc


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match so so good even with an injured Cody


----------



## ripcitydisciple

BlissLynch said:


> Pretty crazy Cody is wrestling, when he’s clearly legitimately injured. And in a lot of pain. On another point. Why Does Seth look like Pac-Man?


Really? You're asking why Seth is wearing Polka Dots?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

holy said:


> Incredibly boring Cell match.


Wrong....The man is injured


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody's always been pretty good at selling injury and moves.


----------



## RockOfJericho

Is it me or has his arm gotten darker?


----------



## the_hound

fuck meeeeeee


----------



## SAMCRO

holy said:


> Incredibly boring Cell match.


I mean theres not much Cody can do with that injury, not like he can climb the cell or anything, i'm honestly shocked they're able to even do as much as they're doing with him.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Chan Hung said:


> This. Which is why i'm shocked Cody is like fuck it i'm gonna risk it. It could be more damage to nerves, etc But i guess Cody will worry about that tomorrow.


Its the glorified tough guy attitude that the WWE likes to perpetuate. Working through serious injuries isn't tough, it's dumb. Can take a relatively minor injury and make it a permanent injury.


----------



## Insanityward88

Imagine the reaction when Cody comes back at rumble and win


----------



## Chris22

holy said:


> Incredibly boring Cell match.


Well, Cody's injury kinda limits them a bit. They are doing their best in the current situation.


----------



## KingofKings1524

There’s tough and then there’s just being a dumbass. This is the latter.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Joe Moore said:


> I am no doc,but if it is really off the bone, can it get worse from a medical standpoint?
> 
> He fights through the pain and will get rewarded with a lot of sympathy now and when he returns.


Can his pectoral region receive more damage in a physical encounter? 

Yes. 

He can barely move at this point out there, fuck sympathy this guy should not be in the ring tonight.


----------



## Mutant God

SAMCRO said:


> I mean theres not much Cody can do with that injury,* not like he can climb the cell or anythin*g, i'm honestly shocked they're able to even do as much as they're doing with him.


Maybe he can slowly climb it with the bull rope lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Gotta give Cody credit, he did an almost 30 minute match holy shit


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Cody looks like he's about to cry


----------



## PavelGaborik

"This is awesome" 

This is painful, in more ways than one.


----------



## SAMCRO

Just give Cody the win here and let this finish the feud, it would put Cody over huge winning with that injury and Seth can recover he's a made guy. Cody deserves the win going through with this.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Sledgehammer!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> Can his pectoral region receive more damage in a physical encounter?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> He can barely move at this point out there, fuck sympathy this guy should not be in the ring tonight.


Cody should do this..to counter SETH


----------



## A PG Attitude

This is so foolish to have him wrestle with this injury.


----------



## Oracle

This is so so good


----------



## TMTT

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Cody looks like he's about to cry


Well he does that almost always.


----------



## holy

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Wrong....The man is injured


I'm aware that he is injured. And I still stand with my opinion. I admire Cody's effort....but end this.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Jesus.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PavelGaborik said:


> "This is awesome"
> 
> This is painful, in more ways than one.


sucks he's probably gonna be out a year 😭


----------



## Trophies

Triple H about to come out of retirement.


----------



## Chan Hung

A PG Attitude said:


> This is so foolish to have him wrestle with this injury.


He's one of the few in the entire company that literally takes the business as serious. But damn, sometimes you gotta say no lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

Trophies said:


> Triple H about to come out of retirement.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Ugh it's getting redder...


----------



## God Movement

Curbstomp kick out was 0.5 seconds too early imo. Could have been a big near fall


----------



## TMTT

Trophies said:


> Triple H about to come out of retirement.


Is he backstage? Didn't he stop Bryan from working injured?


----------



## SAMCRO

Omg Cody is putting on a good mstch with that fucking injury lol man mad respect to this guy. I was expecting this to be short and awful with nothing much happening.


----------



## the_hound

the both of them are fucking killing it, with what they have to work with they are both nailing it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Absolutely brilliant match.


----------



## God Movement

Is this the feud of the year?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

If anyone hates Cody after this they need to get their head checked


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Cody is fucking hardcore.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow Cody is actually gonna win. Right decision honestly.


----------



## Chan Hung

HHH Him already


----------



## Mainboy

Give that man the Rumble win


----------



## DUSTY 74

Its absolutely legit , tough as nails to wanna do this he likely will be only more over than ever after this especially when they replay the hell out of this in his return videos and hype videos for Mania etc 

once the pecs torn there’s nothing else you can really do to it the main danger is obviously w a hematoma this large the chance of developing blood clots are higher


----------



## the_hound

he fucking did it. wow


----------



## RockOfJericho

What ever happened to the real sledgehammer? This is like its little baby.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

5 stars all day long.


----------



## lewisvee

Superb, absolutely brilliant. Bravo to both.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow! holy fucking shit Cody is the fucking man, he did all that with his pec tore off the fucking bone. This guy is a fucking legend.


----------



## ThirdMan

Heck of a match, especially for someone in Cody's condition. Very smartly worked, given the circumstances.

Strong PLE overall.


----------



## Trophies

Doctor's: what type of painkillers do you need Cody?
Cody: yes


----------



## Chan Hung

Good decision but fuck, Seth looks like a poor geek jobbing 3 in a row and now worse to an injured one armed Cody


----------



## Oracle

That was insane what a fitting end


----------



## American_Nightmare

Cody has got to be the guy to beat Reigns.


----------



## KingofKings1524

There is so much wrong with almost all of this.


----------



## TMTT

Cody is going to beat Reigns when he comes back.


----------



## RapShepard

Irresponsible but great


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

What a match 👏 thank you Cody...Gonna miss you while you're gone.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

the_hound said:


> the both of them are fucking killing it, with what they have to work with they are both nailing it


Seth is the one opponent that you would want in that situation.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Trophies said:


> Doctor's: what type of painkillers do you need Cody?
> Cody: yes


----------



## Nothing Finer

⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Two best in the company.


----------



## the_hound

BRAY FUCKING WYATTT YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Adapting

Seth losing to a man with a "fully torn pec off the bone" is depressing on many levels.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Cody Rhodes is one touch mother fucker. Good math given the circumstances.


----------



## God Movement

Hey Meltzer, is this 5 stars you dweeb?


----------



## SAMCRO

Chan Hung said:


> Good decision but fuck, Seth looks like a poor geek jobbing 3 in a row and now worse to an injured one armed Cody


He'll be fine, he's a made guy, done it all in WWE, he'll recover and this will be forgotten about in a few months when he wins his next feud.


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Seth is the one opponent that you would want in that situation.


Ah that’s arguable .. sting, cena, and his back to back work before.


----------



## keithf40

Come on wwe fuck man. So obvious he's coveting the head of hammer with his hand. Just make it fake. Then you don't have to pull that BS. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

KingofKings1524 said:


> There is so much wrong with almost all of this.


Yup definitely could've used an adult to veto it. But I enjoyed what we got


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Seth better be the guy that beats Roman cause ain't no way i'd agree to job to the dude w/ the torn pec while getting clean swept


----------



## Blonde

Fantastic match. You could see Cody's pec get redder and more swollen as the match progressed. I hope he's back by the rumble.


----------



## SAMCRO

Cody's gonna legit collapse as soon as he goes through the curtain lol.


----------



## DUSTY 74

You can bet your ass if he hasn’t already Cody just punched his golden ticket in Vince’s Eyes


----------



## Asuka842

If they DON’T put one of the world titles on him, it’ll be a huge waste of potential.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Seth is the one opponent that you would want in that situation.


Absolutely. Him and Cody are the best in the company.


----------



## wwetna1

He got his first ever solo main event in wwe and wasn’t giving it up. He was on the chairs, on the poster, in the only advertised cell match … you can stupid but to him that may have been worth it


----------



## RainmakerV2

He knows he's out for a while. I feel those tears.


----------



## Chan Hung

Dr: CODY, Here you go.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Can all the professional doctors stfu please


----------



## Araragi

WITH A BROKEN FREAKIN PEC


----------



## Mr.Z

Holy Got Damn Shit.


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> He knows he's out for a while. I feel those tears.


Yeah im disappointed. Fuck this sucks. He was one of the better reasons Raw was worthwhile. Plus he will be out a long time, almost a year.


----------



## Efie_G

So... Codys Out for the forseeable future now with the injury... so much for that.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Chan Hung said:


> Good decision but fuck, Seth looks like a poor geek jobbing 3 in a row and now worse to an injured one armed Cody


Seth can reheated. He's over enough that he's relatively safe especially if they actually use this as motivation for him going forward. That's the beauty of this being a TV show.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

wwetna1 said:


> Ah that’s arguable .. sting, cena, and his back to back work before.


The guys in the company right now I meant. You could add Kane too I guess, for former WWE guys.


----------



## Solf

incredible match considering Cody's injury, irresponsible but incredible.

They managed to pull off something truly compelling with not much to work with. A bit sad Rollins lost three fucking times in a row tho, but he's bulletproof tbh.


----------



## Chris22

Damn, Cody really was like "No, I'm having a 25min match"


----------



## wwetna1

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Seth can reheated. He's over enough that he's relatively safe especially if they actually use this as motivation for him going forward. That's the beauty of this being a TV show.


Hell with the way him and Becky have both been losing since mania, they could come together


----------



## DUSTY 74

And for those placing blame on the company this is where the term independent contractor factors in


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody will be back just in time for Mania LOL


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

keithf40 said:


> Come on wwe fuck man. So obvious he's coveting the head of hammer with his hand. Just make it fake. Then you don't have to pull that BS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


They've been doing hammer spots this exact way since Triple H started using the thing, which was like 23 years ago and you're just noticing it NOW?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Good opener and ender tonight I'm satisfied.

Edge is looking hella dominant against AJ I was half expecting the newly formed Club to go over.


----------



## Chan Hung




----------



## ClintDagger

Man that’s amazing stuff by Cody. You just don’t see that kind of grit anymore. Kudos to Seth. They need to turn him face ASAP and these losses won’t hurt him a bit.


----------



## DrEagles

If real, then shame on WWE for allowing him to compete, at least that long of a match. No telling how much more damage he’s done.


----------



## God Movement

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 124099


He’s going to need to get grade A medical care and work hard to get back in time for his crowning moment. This is his time


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533643976837832705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533644319994814464


----------



## MIZizAwesome

keithf40 said:


> Come on wwe fuck man. So obvious he's coveting the head of hammer with his hand. Just make it fake. Then you don't have to pull that BS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


"It's still real to me!"

Lol calm down clown


----------



## Teemu™

FrankieDs316 said:


> Cody Rhodes is one touch mother fucker. Good math given the circumstances.


How does a torn pec impede your ability to do math?


----------



## Chelsea

Fucking Cody rHHHodes, man 🤣

Good Lord.


----------



## SAMCRO

After this the best thing to do is pair Seth and Becky together again, they're both almost the same character and are both on giant losing streaks. Make them an obnoxious sexual heelish couple like Edge and Lita.


----------



## Joe Moore

PavelGaborik said:


> Can his pectoral region receive more damage in a physical encounter?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> He can barely move at this point out there, fuck sympathy this guy should not be in the ring tonight.


That is how heroes are born and myths created.

Big thanks for risking it for us.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

wwetna1 said:


> Hell with the way him and Becky have both been losing since mania, they could come together


I'd rather not have to sit through that again but hey the show cant be booked just for me.

She's another one who is "made". She'll be fine regardless.


----------



## RogueSlayer

Can't remember the last time a wrestler got me invested like Cody does during his matches he's fucking incredible Raw is gonna be a lot worse without him on the show.


----------



## Oracle

SAMCRO said:


> After this the best thing to do is pair Seth and Becky together again, they're both almost the same character and are both on giant losing streaks. Make them an obnoxious sexual heelish couple like Edge and Lita.


Ending in a live sex celebration


----------



## Tobiyama

That was a good event. I liked everything besides Madcap and Corbin. But Madcap got a decent pop from the crowd. So, maybe I was in the minority?


----------



## SAMCRO

Oracle said:


> Ending in a live sex celebration


----------



## ClintDagger

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 124099


As long as he can return for the RR, this will be the best thing that ever happened to him. He will be the most over babyface in 20 years. Maintaining where he is now for another 8 months would be impossible.


----------



## God Movement

God Movement said:


> Hey Meltzer, is this 5 stars you dweeb?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533645058192252929


----------



## DammitChrist

Cody Rhodes is the fucking MAN after tonight!!

He just put on an excellent Hell in a Cell match against Seth Rollins with an injured pec.

I'm not sure how badly hurt Cody is; but this guy NEEDS to be the next Universal Champion after his awesome babyface performance tonight.

Not capitalizing on this guy would be absolutely criminal.


----------



## SAMCRO

ClintDagger said:


> As long as he can return for the RR, this will be the best thing that ever happened to him. He will be the most over babyface in 20 years. Maintaining where he is now for another 8 months would be impossible.


Yeah the pop for him at the Rumble when his music hits would be ungodly, plus as you said it would be impossible for him to maintain where he's at right now all the way till WM. Taking some months off until the Rumble is honestly the best thing for him, then he can return at The Rumble win it and go on to WM to defeat Reigns and have the ultimate babyface victory over the unbeatable tyrant heel winning the title for his father.


----------



## bmack086

Two of the best, if not the best in the company tearing down the house again. And unfortunately, one of them is now out until probably the Rumble, and the other, Vince is hell bent on incessantly jobbing with no end in sight.


----------



## Blonde

WM Night 1, Backlash and HIAC were amazing PPVs compared to the Rumble, EC and WM Night 2. I don't think it's a coincidence that all the PPVs featuring Cody were the best.


----------



## -XERO-

Chelsea said:


> Fucking Cody rHHHodes, man 🤣
> 
> Good Lord.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533632188926857219*  *


----------



## SAMCRO

Cody had to have earned EVERYONES respect after that, never seen nothing like that before. And he didn't just get through the match, he put on a damn great match on top of it.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Cody had to have earned EVERYONES respect after that, never seen nothing like that before. And he didn't just get through the match, he put on a damn great match on top of it.


It's almost a Jordan Flu Game type thing


----------



## RapShepard

It's been a good 7 days of wrestling between Double or Nothing and Hell in a Cell


----------



## Adapting

RapShepard said:


> It's almost a Jordan Flu Game type thing


I think a torn pec is much more severe lol.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## SAMCRO

Cody has to have his Rocky moment when he wins the title from Roman at WM

"Hey dad i did it!"


----------



## RapShepard

Adapting said:


> I think a torn pec is much more severe lol.


Idk the 90s flu was different . But nah of course this is worst just the first thing that came to mind


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## DammitChrist

Rhhodes said:


> WM Night 1, Backlash and HIAC were amazing PPVs compared to the Rumble, EC and WM Night 2. I don't think it's a coincidence that all the PPVs featuring Cody were the best.


It's also not a coincidence that Brock Lesnar and the current Universal Champion were either absent on those ppvs, or they weren't even the major talking points coming out of those fun events.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol so Rhea's gear apparently didn't arrive on time so she threw together her attire with what she had, i thought it looked a bit threw together especially the top parts

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533644706701316097


----------



## Blonde

DammitChrist said:


> It's also not a coincidence that Brock Lesnar and the current Universal Champion were either absent on those ppvs, or they weren't even the major talking points coming out of those fun events.


LOL I didn't want to say it, but I was actually thinking that. Which is why I made sure to distinguish between Night 1 and Night 2.


----------



## wwetna1

Rhhodes said:


> WM Night 1, Backlash and HIAC were amazing PPVs compared to the Rumble, EC and WM Night 2. I don't think it's a coincidence that all the PPVs featuring Cody were the best.


Or that two of the nights you loved had Bianca winning 😂


----------



## Blonde

wwetna1 said:


> Or that two of the nights you loved had Bianca winning 😂


Well, I do like Bianca and the RAW women's title matches were definitely up there as co-MOTN with Seth/Cody on both. And the RAW women basically carried the EC PPV


----------



## excalibur41389

When Mustafa Ali gets cut and fans cry that WWE never gave him a chance I'm immediately going to point to the time his hometown Chicago Crowd chanted CM Punk while he was wrestling in a championship match on a PPV.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

SAMCRO said:


> Lol so Rhea's gear apparently didn't arrive on time so she threw together her attire with what she had, i thought it looked a bit threw together especially the top parts
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533644706701316097


If WWE truly knows what's "best for business", this gear will remain.


----------



## Tobiyama

Yeah, this Rhea gear is a big improvement


----------



## DammitChrist

The number will probably go down as time progresses, but the Hell in a Cell match with Seth Rollins vs Cody Rhodes currently has a 9.15 on Cagematch 👏


----------



## TripleG

I didn't see the show or the main event, but after hearing everything about it, I should go check it out. 

Cody is completely insane, and I love him for it.


----------



## deadcool

So it's alright that WWE forced an obviously injured wrestler to compete in the ME of a C+ PPV?


----------



## RainmakerV2

deadcool said:


> So it's alright that WWE forced an obviously injured wrestler to compete in the ME of a C+ PPV?



Didn't force him to do anything.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

…..i‘m gonna go look for the outrage threads

there’s bound to be some from certain people who are always ‘outraged’ at AEDub


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Who is the clown that rumored The Fiend was coming back? It was obviously not gonna happen! 😂 

MJF would be making big mistake jumping ship to WWE because this HIAC ppv event had some of the worst booking even worse that what Tony Khan been coming up booking ever!


----------



## Piers




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

SAMCRO said:


> Lol so Rhea's gear apparently didn't arrive on time so she threw together her attire with what she had, i thought it looked a bit threw together especially the top parts
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533644706701316097


I'm relieved to hear this because that fuchsia colored top was hideous! The bottom half didn't look so bad, but the purple, yeesh! Get rid of the purple, let her hair grow long and keep the rest!


----------



## La Parka

Rhodes and Rollins was pretty good, props to Cody for wrestling through that disgusting injury. Hell of a performance 

Lynch, Asuka and Bianca was match of the night imo.

Rest of the show was fairly missable.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I watched 2 matches and fast forwarded through the rest of HIAC...this was essentially a glorified episode of Raw.

Judgement Day vs AJ, Finn and Catering was a solid match overall. I was hoping JD would add a new member, but no complaints, not bad for a good episode of Raw level match.

I watched HIAC, which was decent considering Cody's condition. I'm not a fan of mens HIAC matches where they don't go ontop of the cell, but considering Codys injury, I get it. Seth wearing Dustys cartoon era clothing was awesome, not as good as his Shield gear with Roman a few months ago, but a nice touch none the less.


----------



## Heath V

deadcool said:


> So it's alright that WWE forced an obviously injured wrestler to compete in the ME of a C+ PPV?


Nobody forced anyone to do anything...


----------



## FrankieDs316

I agree with people saying Cody has to win the rumble at the point and face Reigns at WM. Only thing standing in Codys way to make that happen is Dwayne.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Corbin vs Moss was just a copy of MJF vs Wardlow 😂


----------



## Jersey

She improved so much, so proud of her.


----------



## fabi1982

deadcool said:


> So it's alright that WWE forced an obviously injured wrestler to compete in the ME of a C+ PPV?


Hobestly, Cody might be the most dedicated wrestler to the game that I know. So even if Vince would have told him no, he would have had the match. You just have to love him for that!!


----------



## fabi1982

DammitChrist said:


> Cody Rhodes is the fucking MAN after tonight!!
> 
> He just put on an excellent Hell in a Cell match against Seth Rollins with an injured pec.
> 
> I'm not sure how badly hurt Cody is; but this guy NEEDS to be the next Universal Champion after his awesome babyface performance tonight.
> 
> Not capitalizing on this guy would be absolutely criminal.


You know we barely agree on things, but you are 100% right. Honestly I get goosebumps already thinking of his no.28 spot at the RR. If the words „wrestling has more than one family“ come up the crowd will explode like for HHH and Cena.


----------



## Piers

Getting my eyes checked tomorrow by a specialist, because I keep reading that Liv and Bianca are any good but I just don't see it.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Shit that Rollins has lost 3 straight times to Rhodes.

Was hoping Rollins was going to pick up the win, especially with Rhodes being injured as well.


----------



## Error_404

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533820380527435783


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Just skipped through the ppv.
Decent opener, but again a Bianca win. She needs to lose the title soon. 
Lasley won. Good. 
Owens/Elias was a short match. Owens won. Filler.
The 6 man tag was good. Liv looked nice. Ripley needs to go back to her old attire.
Madcap won. I hope this feud is over now.
Theory won. Filler match.
The main event saved the ppv. Cody working injured. Props to him.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Right wrestling fans in the know, please explain a few things to me. 

Why was there only 2 titles up at the ppv? 
Why did both titles remain with the holder? 
Why was there only one smackdown match? 

I know wwe has been struggling recently but this has to have been the worst ppv in history. No tag titles. No heavyweight/universal title. No smackdown woman title. No intercontinental title. 

It was just a raw program with madcap vs Corbin.


----------



## Blonde

BringBackMankind said:


> Right wrestling fans in the know, please explain a few things to me.
> 
> Why was there only 2 titles up at the ppv?
> Why did both titles remain with the holder?
> Why was there only one smackdown match?
> 
> I know wwe has been struggling recently but this has to have been the worst ppv in history. No tag titles. No heavyweight/universal title. No smackdown woman title. No intercontinental title.
> 
> It was just a raw program with madcap vs Corbin.


lol because Rousey vs. Natalya, Ricochet (if he still holds the IC belt) vs. Local Jobber 1, Reigns vs. Nakamura and the Usos vs. Whosit and Whocares would make the program compelling.

Take Corbin and Madcap out and this is the best PPV in years.


----------



## peowulf

BringBackMankind said:


> Right *wrestling fans in the know*, please explain a few things to me.


There is no such thing.


----------



## InexorableJourney

I thought the matches were much too fast to process, it was move move move, almost like AEW had booked it.

-Bianca/Asuka/Becks was way too fast and so was good not great.
-Omos/Bobby I liked.
-Ezekiel/Big Kev was ok. Zeke wrestles like The Superfly without the chops. I do find it a bit disturbing that he seems to wear less and less each week, next time I'm sure he'll be Rick Rudeing it in a thong.
-Trios match was good, I really like Edge when he plays the Christian roll and just lets everybody else shine.
-Moss/Corbin was a match. Strangely coming out of it I did like Corbin, and I didn't like Moss.
-Theory/Ali match was nothing special. Ali could have been literally any wrestler in there, Theory did have a star quality you could just see it.

-Cody/Seth. I thought was good but not great. I knew all the way through Cody was going to lose, I mean how could he not. Combined with the fact I did not think he should be in there, took me out of the match.

I got back into the match when Seth brought in the tables, and stopped worrying.

However at 25 minutes I though how long it was going, and it went another 5 minutes, so by the end I was a bit bored as it dragged.

Seth really made this match, dispute it being too long he kept it flowing, no brakes in the match, and it really made me think of Seth as being a full-time main-eventer again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rollins/Rhodes given the Full 5 Stars from Meltzer. The first WWE Main-Roster Match to get 5 since Punk/Cena MITB 2011.


----------



## BringBackMankind

InexorableJourney said:


> I thought the matches were much too fast to process, it was move move move, almost like AEW had booked it.
> 
> -Bianca/Asuka/Becks was way too fast and so was good not great.
> -Omos/Bobby I liked.
> -Ezekiel/Big Kev was ok. Zeke wrestles like The Superfly without the chops. I do find it a bit disturbing that he seems to wear less and less each week, next time I'm sure he'll be Rick Rudeing it in a thong.
> -Trios match was good, I really like Edge when he plays the Christian roll and just lets everybody else shine.
> -Moss/Corbin was a match. Strangely coming out of it I did like Corbin, and I didn't like Moss.
> -Theory/Ali match was nothing special. Ali could have been literally any wrestler in there, Theory did have a star quality you could just see it.
> 
> -Cody/Seth. I thought was good but not great. I knew all the way through Cody was going to lose, I mean how could he not. Combined with the fact I did not think he should be in there, took me out of the match.
> 
> I got back into the match when Seth brought in the tables, and stopped worrying.
> 
> However at 25 minutes I though how long it was going, and it went another 5 minutes, so by the end I was a bit bored as it dragged.
> 
> Seth really made this match, dispute it being too long he kept it flowing, no brakes in the match, and it really made me think of Seth as being a full-time main-eventer again.


I like Corbin. He’s a great heel and a decent performer/wrestler. 

The happy Corbin gimmick was a bit cheesy and hopefully now he’ll go back to just being plain old mean Corbin.


----------

